# Faces behind the post



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

hello all. i have seen this on other forums and i thought it would be need to bring this to EMT life. if there is already a post like this...let me know i suck at searching. 

Anyway, i thought it would be neat to see what the person behind the post looks like i'll get the ball rolling.
now remember i told you i look young...don't judge me.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Kev.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 27, 2008)

just kidding.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 27, 2008)

how are you trying to post pics?

you have to go through a host like photobucket. after you upload to a host, the host will generate the code for it. then you paste it into the post.

it will look like this:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2008)

Or you can just check a person's profile...


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

nah, that takes too much time.^_^


----------



## fortsmithman (May 27, 2008)

Here's one of me.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 27, 2008)

Here's one of me I hope this works.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2008)




----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

Alright.

Let's do this!


----------



## Buzz (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (May 28, 2008)

*Me*






Grtz From Belgium!


----------



## karaya (May 28, 2008)

I wonder why a lot of these are not part of their profile? <_<


----------



## emtashleyb (May 28, 2008)

sorry its so big and of me acting goofy its the only picture I have of me in the past 2 years. Im one of the annoying parents who runs around and plays on the playground equipment too


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 28, 2008)

Many more available here


----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

karaya said:


> I wonder why a lot of these are not part of their profile? <_<



Laziness. I R Teh Sloth ;-)


----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

EDIT: Fixed, happy?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 28, 2008)

I believe this is it.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 28, 2008)

*Second try...*

Let's try this one again.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 28, 2008)

thats me to right...with the pack on..


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 28, 2008)

For got this 1.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 28, 2008)

Ok, maybe 3rd time is a charm...


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 28, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Ok, maybe 3rd time is a charm...



Third times a charm!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


>


 
You look like a Captain Morgan ad...


----------



## piranah (May 28, 2008)

me and the truck....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeremy89 (May 28, 2008)

And if any ladies ages 18-22 like what they see, please PM me    jk...well....maybe.


----------



## fit4duty (May 28, 2008)

*avoid the chronic...........................pain*


----------



## KEVD18 (May 28, 2008)

Tincanfireman said:


> You look like a Captain Morgan ad...



since that picture was taken and then put up on my myspace, about a hundred people have said that to me. i have actually taken to reffering to it as my captain morgan pic.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 28, 2008)

R/r, did domebody fart in the bird? you look like your scowling...


----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

R/R said:
			
		

> (image)


Are you a flight paramedic? That's AWESOME.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 28, 2008)

scottmcleod said:


> Are you a flight paramedic? That's AWESOME.



LMAO...what gave it away???


----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> LMAO...what gave it away???



I didn't see anything in his sig (previous to this thread), etc... that mentioned him being a flight medic. OBIVOUSLY the photo gives it away.


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2008)

Damnit Rid, now I won't feel like Dr. Cox is scolding me whenever I read your posts.


----------



## scottmcleod (May 28, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Damnit Rid, now I won't feel like Dr. Cox is scolding me whenever I read your posts.



Glad i'm not the only person who thought this.

Quick, erase your short term memory! We can still get our sarcastic gratification!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Damnit Rid, now I won't feel like Dr. Cox is scolding me whenever I read your posts.





scottmcleod said:


> Glad i'm not the only person who thought this.
> 
> Quick, erase your short term memory! We can still get our sarcastic gratification!



I don't know....if Dr. Cox had the same mustache and beard...:unsure:


----------



## Jon (May 29, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


>







Is it just me, or do semi-great minds think alike? Rid's facial hair looks awfully familiar 
Either that, or it's the only facial hair anyone can have that we still can get an acceptable mask seal with (Acceptable to ME... I don't care what OSHA says)


----------



## daedalus (May 29, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Damnit Rid, now I won't feel like Dr. Cox is scolding me whenever I read your posts.



I was beginning to think he was Dr. Cox....


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> R/r, did domebody fart in the bird? you look like your scowling...



1 Paramedic Partner + Boyle's law + Slim Fast= scowl


R/r 911


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I'll post too.... B)


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 29, 2008)

Two of me.  Yeah, I know, you can barely see my face in the fire one.


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Ok, I'll post too.... B)



Green suits you very well!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 29, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Green suits you very well!



LOL It was a long story, I was die hard Rolling Rock back then. That was a "function" i went to when Rolling Rock was STILL the hometown beer. B)


----------



## scottmcleod (May 29, 2008)

*scowl*



Ridryder911 said:


> 1 Paramedic Partner + Boyle's law + Slim Fast= scowl
> 
> 
> R/r 911



PV = k?

......... (had to make 10 characters for minimum post length)


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2008)

search for mny facebook or myspace


----------



## NJN (May 29, 2008)

Here i am. I dont get many photos taken of me so i've reverted to old stock. And no on please comment on my sense of style, pink goes with gray any day. (it rhymes too)


----------



## Outbac1 (May 29, 2008)

OK I'll try.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 29, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> OK I'll try.



Might want to try again....


----------



## el Murpharino (May 29, 2008)

Here's one from my active duty days...


----------



## Epi-do (May 29, 2008)

This one is from Halloween two years ago, but it is the only half-way decent one I have uploaded right now.


----------



## Capt.Hook (May 29, 2008)

I don't post much, but this is fun.  The day I was adding new signs to the fire station.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

Capt.Hook said:


> I don't post much, but this is fun.  The day I was adding new signs to the fire station.



you misspelled volunteer............................................haha made you look


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jun 3, 2008)

*OK here WE go.......*

Hot Days, Even Hotter Nights.........


----------



## Jon (Jun 3, 2008)

Sandbox - Nice uniform... Ain't 5.11 grand?

However - I think you violated Rule #1 in the 2nd pic... "never point the gun at anything you aren't willing to destroy"! Even if it was a camera on a timer... I'd sure miss my camera 

As for the 3rd pic... Got enough bullets? A SAW and 6 AR/M4 mags, plus a pistol?


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jun 3, 2008)

Jon said:


> Sandbox - Nice uniform... Ain't 5.11 grand?
> 
> However - I think you violated Rule #1 in the 2nd pic... "never point the gun at anything you aren't willing to destroy"! Even if it was a camera on a timer... I'd sure miss my camera
> 
> As for the 3rd pic... Got enough bullets? A SAW and 6 AR/M4 mags, plus a pistol?



Look just past my camel bak  to a brown bag in the distance, i had another 600 rds SAW ammo in that too. I dropped the m-4 for the SAW that day, which was very, very, long.
You can NEVER have enough ammo,...."Its like quarters in the arcade, ya just keep on thumpin 'em"  HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 3, 2008)

sandboxmedic said:


> Look just past my camel bak to a brown bag in the distance, i had another 600 rds SAW ammo in that too. I dropped the m-4 for the SAW that day, which was very, very, long.
> You can NEVER have enough ammo,...."Its like quarters in the arcade, ya just keep on thumpin 'em" HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAH


 
lol, sweet. people in america think ems prices are rediculous, imagine if they had to pay for the medics bullets to.


----------



## Short Bus (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a pic of me and my wife.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 3, 2008)

So this is me.

And I have to say, I've got crushes on like half the guys in this thread, now. :blush:


----------



## jordanfstop (Jun 4, 2008)

On duty...









Off duty


----------



## scottmcleod (Jun 4, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> On duty...
> Off duty.



BEST. EVER.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's another one of me it was taken at my full time place of employment.  
(I'm a member of a volunteer ambulance service).


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 4, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> On duty\
> 
> Off duty



Ahhh Brandon!!!!!!! Who was more intoxicatedd?


----------



## jordanfstop (Jun 4, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Ahhh Brandon!!!!!!! Who was more intoxicatedd?



That question should never be asked.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Jun 4, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> you misspelled volunteer............................................haha made you look



No, there is a V in volunteer!  I did have to check a couple times, however!
Sorry, I haven't taken the time to learn to post pics not as attachments.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I'll try again. please be patient.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 4, 2008)

AHA I got it. Now I have to learn to shrink it. I'll save that for another day.


----------



## Jon (Jun 4, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> So this is me.
> 
> And I have to say, I've got crushes on like half the guys in this thread, now. :blush:



HOLY CRAP... Welcome back TCERT!


----------



## TNEMT06 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's me


----------



## jazminestar (Jun 5, 2008)

it's me  i usually wear my contacts, but i likey my glasses occasionally 







ps.....i don't wear my piercing out in the field B)


----------



## ccemt (Jun 5, 2008)

How so very true!


----------



## EMTGUY12 (Jun 5, 2008)

this is me when i ran volly first responding unit...now im paid transport and i love it so much more


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 5, 2008)

Sims training 




Puppy training


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 5, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> Sims training
> 
> View attachment 135
> 
> ...


Cool dog, do you do K-9 as well?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Cool dog, do you do K-9 as well?



Only as bait...


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 6, 2008)

I am a trainer and agitator.  I was never an actual handler.  I went into law enforcement with that as my main goal but well they had other plans for me.  But I still work with the dogs and handlers.  Its good times.  That picture is of me and my best friend and his partner Riggs on the Moglion rim (sp) in Northern Arizona.  He thought it would be cool to have a picture taken with the pretty scenery in the back ground.  What you don't see is that I am a matter of feet from the edge of a 400 foot cliff.   Scenic pfff I was worried about falling off.

The other one is just the boys and I Doing a little SIMS training.  I got shot a lot that day.  Good times.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 6, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> The other one is just the boys and I Doing a little SIMS training.  I got shot a lot that day.  Good times.



What do you use for for sims training? I play hostage/terrorist/bank robber/victim/whoever for the local SWAT team's sims trainings out here with simunition. It's really fun. I tell people the welts are from playing paintball with the cops, which is essentially the truth.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 6, 2008)

Essentially, Yes its like paint ball.  But in reality Its an actual round with a charge, large enough to make the gun cycle but small enough so that you aren't  putting paint filled plastic threw your buddy down range.  In my opinion they hurt more then regular paintballs.  Excellent training method.  Here is a link for your viewing pleasure.
http://www.simunition.com/cartridges/fx_training_en.php


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 6, 2008)

Her are some more pics of me that will not be small.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, I was bored briefly and figured I would share. I have way too many pictures so I hope you enjoy!!
_
**Photos removed per OP request**_ 

Oh well, that is enough for now...


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 6, 2008)

akflightmedic said:


> Ok, I was bored briefly and figured I would share. I have way too many pictures so I hope you enjoy!!



You've got a great looking family there! Man I envy your travels.


----------



## colafdp (Jun 9, 2008)

This is me,
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/IMG_0519.jpg

Me and the girlfriend,
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/tk46.jpg

and our "kids"
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/colafdp/IMG_0232.jpg


----------



## McAllinder (Jun 24, 2008)

^_^


----------



## jedirye (Jun 24, 2008)

I try hard not to be my own trauma alert.






-rye


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is another pic of me.





Here is another.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who doesn't love EMS yellow?


----------



## MaineEMTb (Jul 22, 2008)

on top of Katahdin (on the left, very cold)


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 22, 2008)

This is me.


----------



## wwrescueEMT (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30046930&id=1594200017


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 22, 2008)

Bad link.  Do you use Firefox, or IE?  If you use Firefox, Right-Click the image, then click "View Image".  It will pull up the full direct url of the image so you can link it no problem.  Just a tip.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is me and my wife at some waterfalls near cades cove, in the Smoky Mountains.





Here is me at a nextel site where we stocked some food in a certain area for hurricane katrina.


----------



## wwrescueEMT (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's try this...




hey, cool, it worked.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 26, 2008)

we'll give this a try eh?


----------



## fma08 (Jul 26, 2008)

:blink: .... that turned out a little larger than predicted...


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 26, 2008)

fma08 said:


> :blink: .... that turned out a little larger than predicted...



Your uniform isn't to flashy.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 26, 2008)

Various ones from me.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone!


----------



## fma08 (Jul 26, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Your uniform isn't to flashy.



nope. but it works ^_^


----------



## volff21 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=95203161&albumID=969626&imageID=7758393


----------



## volff21 (Jul 27, 2008)

guess not??????????


----------



## Bosco578 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Me*







Second Row Middle. Click the photo enlarge button for better image.


----------



## Bosco578 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Me*






Second Row Middle.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Aug 13, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> Second Row Middle.



Look at all you guys in step!  Reminds me of my marching band days....:blink:

lol


----------



## MAC4NH (Aug 13, 2008)

Cell phone photo from an outdoor music festival.  You can't easily tell from the picture but that's the Statue of Liberty behind my right shoulder


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of me and my two children, I took these pics just before getting my uniform on for work.
My oldest (4yrs) Jakob & me




My littlest (2.5yrs) Lilyannah


----------



## firemedic7982 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Yo/*

www.myspace.com/bigplayahdynamite


----------



## Sasha (Aug 27, 2008)

http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r157/charmingiyyours/?action=view&current=785082607_l.jpg

http://s143.photobucket.com/albums/r157/charmingiyyours/?action=view&current=767963074_l.jpg


----------



## Pamela (Aug 28, 2008)

I know I haven't posted in forever but I felt like joining in for a minute. 

This is me though. I'm on the left





In the middle






My day to day job






Oh and I haven't decided if I want to get my firefighter yet but uh... I was one for Halloween at work last year. Haha





so yea I might be around more now. Hi yall.


----------



## traumateam1 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm the one in blue haha!


----------



## serupert (Aug 30, 2008)

It's me!....


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 30, 2008)

serupert said:


> It's me!....



How you doin? B)


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 2, 2008)

Pamela said:


>



will you marry me?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha thanks  Just my night job. It's really awkward when people recognize me. 
"Sir on a 1 to a 10 how is your pain"
"I dunno like a 4... didn't you serve me wings and beer last night"
Haha awkward...


----------



## Robby1974 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Me*


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> On duty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its strange how you turn into Brandon Smith off duty. And at the EMS dinner too.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## KempoEMT (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Jon (Sep 11, 2008)

Robby1974 said:


>


Wow... you look REAL young!


----------



## ResTech (Sep 11, 2008)

GF and I in Central Park, NYC...


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man... I wanna go to NYC. :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, EMS is full of some pretty people!


----------



## KempoEMT (Sep 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Wow, EMS is full of some pretty people!



Definately agree!


----------



## Robby1974 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Me? Young?*



Jon said:


> Wow... you look REAL young!




Yeah I get that alot.... Thanks though!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 13, 2008)

*Updated picture from 9/11 ceremony*

This picture was taken yesterday.  It's not that great, but it's recent.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 13, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> This picture was taken yesterday.  It's not that great, but it's recent.



Hey baby B)


----------



## ErinCooley (Sep 14, 2008)

This is me with my kids (Will and Caroline) before Caroline died.  I don't have any in uniform.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 21, 2008)

*My Station*

Did not work, I'll post later


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Does a stick picture of myself count???   ^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea for application pictures.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Sep 23, 2008)

Myself and my Girlfriend when we were up in Canada.


----------



## imurphy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Taken back home in Ireland!*


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 23, 2008)

Mmm nothing sexier than OSHA yellow... not sure what the Irish call it.


----------



## imurphy (Sep 23, 2008)

I just call it gross hard to keep clean yellow. I'm sure there's a real name though!

By the way, the ambulances are that colour too!


----------



## EMT-P633 (Sep 23, 2008)

pic of me at home.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 24, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Hey baby B)


**laugh**  Funny.  I was thinking pretty much the exact same thing.  Although I was thinkin,' hubba, hubba, baby!


----------



## imurphy (Oct 18, 2008)

I KNOW there's already one of me up here, but I thought this one shows why we should always wear our PPE.

My cat is very violent!


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 19, 2008)

*My station*


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Me in action 2005*






Getting kid from chopper pilot.






I'm wearing EMS vest






Front page photo.


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am at work so don't have a lot of pics to choose from on my pc. But here you go. These are my children with me.


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I found a couple more. One is with my husband.


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 20, 2008)

I wanna play too. My lil' family
http://s489.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=50thAnniversaryPics007.jpg


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 20, 2008)

wow that turned out crappy lookin. Oh well


----------



## Oregon (Oct 20, 2008)

*I'll try it*

If this works, I'm the fat chick in the middle.
These were taken on Mt. Adams Friday after we got the news the subject had been found alive, so we're a bit giddy.
The rest of the folk are fellow Pacific Northwest Search and Rescue people.
And our brand new pickup donated to us like a week ago:blush:


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

suziquzi99 said:


> These are my children with me.


Cute kids.  Where's he get his red hair from?


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 21, 2008)

Oregon said:


> If this works, I'm the fat chick in the middle.
> These were taken on Mt. Adams Friday after we got the news the subject had been found alive, so we're a bit giddy.
> The rest of the folk are fellow Pacific Northwest Search and Rescue people.
> And our brand new pickup donated to us like a week ago:blush:



SAR! High five! 

I like the new truck. 

Are you guys allowed to have lights and sirens on your vehicles out there? Out here in CO most teams have them.


----------



## MedicAngel (Oct 21, 2008)

guess I will play...

Here I am  the tall one, with my grand daughter Lily and her other grandmother. 





My other pass time, horses. This is my Percheron mare Smoke...





At an MVA that happened in front of me...another EMT helping me put my turn out coat on...


----------



## Oregon (Oct 21, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> SAR! High five!
> 
> I like the new truck.
> 
> Are you guys allowed to have lights and sirens on your vehicles out there? Out here in CO most teams have them.



Um, yes on the lights, I don't know about the sirens.
We are allowed to have amber lights, since we are all registered emergency services workers.  It's just that I don't know anybody that has them.  They are going to be installed on our new truck, but I don't know when we'd use them. 
 You see, we've never had a vehicle before, just a trailer that board members tow with a bunch of our group gear in it (snowshoes, radios,a couple of stokes, etc.)
We buy all our own gear, and when it comes to spending money on things for our vehicles, we tend to go for spotlights, high lifts, winches, etc.  We're all volunteer, and pay for our own fuel, food, gear...lights come under "someday, after I get that nice Swamp Rat/new pack/laser light."

What do the CO teams run with?  Any recommendations?  
Heck of a truck, that Titan is...lots of legroom, even in the back seat.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 21, 2008)

*Better late than never...*


----------



## abriggs (Oct 21, 2008)

yikes, that is BIG. Holy "in your face"... sorry!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 22, 2008)

Quess it's a lil late but oh well just found the thread and thought I would join in.


----------



## gillysaurus (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll play!




Being a goof... 





Doing what I do best! (This is why the firefighters like my company so much...)


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Quess it's a lil late but oh well just found the thread and thought I would join in.



Heeey baby B) Come on over here so Sasha can palpate ya!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 22, 2008)

HAHA!!!! same to you.B)


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Cake is always nice.*

I guess I'll post a picture.  You'll notice that I'm at a distinct disadvantage: not cute enough to get free stuff and not ugly enough to scare away predators.

Anyway, old picture when I worked fires as EMS for DNRC:






In my hometown:





And at college a year ago:






I'd do new pictures, but I'm not getting any better looking!


----------



## micsaver (Oct 22, 2008)

For everyone that keeps referring to me in my posts as "he said"... as you can see... I am a woman  God this is an old picture though


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hal9000 said:


> I guess I'll post a picture.  You'll notice that I'm at a distinct disadvantage: not cute enough to get free stuff and not ugly enough to scare away predators.
> 
> Anyway, old picture when I worked fires as EMS for DNRC:
> 
> ...



Hey, don't be so hard on yourself! Everyone has an attractive quality about them that makes them beautiful. I don't think you're ugly at all.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's one of me during a normal night at work (Lazying on the couch) and one of me w/ an IV after getting stabbed 4 times lol


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well thank you Mizz Suzi! I really only said that because I thought it was pretty funny and it just popped into my head.    My sense of humor has never been shared by many though. 

Seeing as you're from SC, you might recognize that one of my pictures was taken on Stone Mountain in Georgia!  (The rest in Montana.)  Ahh, how I miss my humidity.


----------



## emtsteve87 (Oct 22, 2008)

The first one is of my girlfriend and I, the second is with my FD's ambulance


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hal9000 said:


> Well thank you Mizz Suzi! I really only said that because I thought it was pretty funny and it just popped into my head.    My sense of humor has never been shared by many though.
> 
> Seeing as you're from SC, you might recognize that one of my pictures was taken on Stone Mountain in Georgia!  (The rest in Montana.)  Ahh, how I miss my humidity.




One funny thing, my dad was in the Navy (paramedic/Seal) and later a preacher, so I have lived all over the deep south. I have lived in Ga (well not now of course) for 14 years and still only 1 hr and 30 min from Atlanta, never seen Stone Mountain. You look COLD!!! I lived in Laramie Wyoming for a while , my dh went to tech school. No humidity. I did miss it. Never thought that would come out of my mouth!


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 22, 2008)

SM is worth the hike if you're in the area!  I flew an Archer down to Wyoming once (Live near Missoula, MT, going to college here in Billings after a year of college in Arizona.) and it was colder than snot.  Went from being nice and sunny to me encountering snow and having to turn back...and the wind!  Wow.  Humidity sucks when it's hot, but when I was in Arizona my skin was flaking off everywhere.  Plus, it keeps the bread moist.  

Now back on topic...

Steve, your second picture looks like you'd *ahem* deal with any combative patients quite readily. :lol:


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hal9000 said:


> Steve, your second picture looks like you'd *ahem* deal with any combative patients quite readily. :lol:



Thanks....but I get winded getting out of my car 

Although, around the 3rd stick, I was *becoming* the "combative patient" :lol:


EDIT: Realized there are more than one possible Steve's here.......Oh well, my remarks still apply lol


----------



## suziquzi99 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hal9000 said:


> SM is worth the hike if you're in the area!  I flew an Archer down to Wyoming once (Live near Missoula, MT, going to college here in Billings after a year of college in Arizona.) and it was colder than snot.  Went from being nice and sunny to me encountering snow and having to turn back...and the wind!  Wow.  Humidity sucks when it's hot, but when I was in Arizona my skin was flaking off everywhere.  Plus, it keeps the bread moist.



Quick question, is it an amateur hike? We have some really cool hard places around here. But i'm always up for a good try. I love repelling. Optimal spots for that??


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Steves*

Well, replying Steve, after examining all the photos...I think that my comment applies to both of you equally.  Although you look more likely to strangle them with that tubing than second Steve.  

Suzi, it's an easy hike.  I don't think that they allow ropes though.    Sorry.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## LucidResq (Oct 22, 2008)

Oregon said:


> Um, yes on the lights, I don't know about the sirens.
> We are allowed to have amber lights, since we are all registered emergency services workers.  It's just that I don't know anybody that has them.  They are going to be installed on our new truck, but I don't know when we'd use them.
> You see, we've never had a vehicle before, just a trailer that board members tow with a bunch of our group gear in it (snowshoes, radios,a couple of stokes, etc.)
> We buy all our own gear, and when it comes to spending money on things for our vehicles, we tend to go for spotlights, high lifts, winches, etc.  We're all volunteer, and pay for our own fuel, food, gear...lights come under "someday, after I get that nice Swamp Rat/new pack/laser light."
> ...



We're all volunteers out here in CO too. 

We are allowed to have red and blues and sirens... a few members of the team have them on their POVs - mainly because they worked for an emergency vehicle lighting company. We very, very, very rarely run code. In my experience on the team we have run code once - because a motorbike rider had crashed in a remote area about 2 miles away from any road access. The FD had no way to get a paramedic into him besides on foot, and we were nearby and had ATVs, so they requested us code 3. 

Don't have any good recommendations on vehicle stuff. I'm far from knowledgeable in that area. I will tell you that our mobile command post is a giant converted ancient bread truck that is absolutely terrifying to drive.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a pic of the rig I ride in.






Here's a pic of me.  The car in the background is another members POV.


----------



## gillysaurus (Oct 23, 2008)

Lucid, you're so pretty!


----------



## reaper (Oct 23, 2008)

She has the Cindy Crawford thing going!


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 23, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> Lucid, you're so pretty!



2nd

(added for the benefit of the absolutely ridiculous 10 character minimum)


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha thank you. 

Cindy and I are mole-twins. B)


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh and Gilly you are gorgeous. So is your cake. Mmmmm


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2008)

LucidResq said:


>



ooooh my dear you are gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Oh and Gilly you are gorgeous. So is your cake. Mmmmm



I know right.. That cake is making me verrrry hungry!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> ooooh my dear you are gorgeous!


I'm gonna agree and steal Sasha's line.  

Come over here so I can palpate you!


----------



## wxduff (Oct 23, 2008)

Better late then never?

Here's me the summer after High School...





And here's me a few weeks ago. Note the rediscovery of the haircut, the dieting, and the beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 23, 2008)

Suppose I'll chime in here






At work:





Bored at post at 3am:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> Suppose I'll chime in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeey baby B) Are you in any chest discomfort? Cause Id love to run a 12 lead on you


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

I should've chosen a different username, it's the same as on another forum where I have to be a lot more concerned about my privacy, so I don't wanna have any pix linked to it....but I suppose I could post one of my YearbookYourself experiments, since it's pretty hard to identify someone by one of those chops.







LOL....:wacko: Now everybody here will be picturing me with a Jheri curl...


----------



## Scout (Oct 26, 2008)

but surely the knitting community would not interact with the ems gang?

Looked like a nice shawl get it finished?,,, at this point i realise i need to get out more.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Oct 26, 2008)

A more recent pic with my girlfriend and I


----------



## csly27 (Oct 26, 2008)

<a href="http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z311/SLYSBABYCAKES/?action=view&current=291.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z311/SLYSBABYCAKES/291.jpg" border="0" alt="gotta love the ocean"></a>


----------



## csly27 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok that did not work lets try this








wow sorry so big


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

Scout said:


> but surely the knitting community would not interact with the ems gang?
> 
> Looked like a nice shawl get it finished?,,, at this point i realise i need to get out more.



Uh, what? I do post on a knitting forum, but not under this screenname...and I think it's been like a year since I've even gone there, lol.


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 26, 2008)

csly27 said:


> ok that did not work lets try this
> 
> PIX
> 
> wow sorry so big



Oh god, you look like my partner/supervisor, my heart almost skipped a beat in horror.:wacko:


----------



## Scout (Oct 26, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Uh, what? I do post on a knitting forum, but not under this screenname...and I think it's been like a year since I've even gone there, lol.



Ya but you have a photobucket account with your name and lined a picture on there, google jochi1543 -emt , to rule out this site you get a link to a social site and then 8 links down you have the one i mentioned,



At this rate google will take over the world, with its search engine email, maps, satellite photos operating systems and now a cool mobile, Scary


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 26, 2008)

hahahaha, Scout, you're Funny

:::stands:::  Hi, I'm Sapphyre, and I knit in the ambulance.


----------



## csly27 (Oct 26, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Oh god, you look like my partner/supervisor, my heart almost skipped a beat in horror.:wacko:



wow, I always thought of my self as just average, never really quite thought of myself as horrrifing though.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 26, 2008)

a few recent one from the tech I class i taught last week. i look a little sped in the first one.


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Me*








well, that didn't work, now did it


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Me*

Lets try this:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> a few recent one from the tech I class i taught last week. i look a little sped in the first one.



B) I gotta little pain... Why dont you come on over and give me a head to toe?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> I'm the one in blue haha!



you can check my breathe sounds anytime B)


----------



## piranah (Oct 27, 2008)

lol....wow sasha...lol.....






....lol no i didnt have a pt in the back...lol


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Oct 27, 2008)

Great photo's everyone!! :blush:


----------



## Kendall (Oct 27, 2008)

This is me working a standby in Edmonton, AB


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kendall, what did you do? I know you did something! Just look at the expression you have. haha


----------



## EMTCop86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Old old picture but it was my very first fire!! Look at my cheesy arse smile, lol.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 27, 2008)

A few from Florida. 

Dear God why did I move back to Jersey again....


----------



## Sasha (Oct 27, 2008)

Omg. Im sooo running out of clever little pick up lines! So many hot guys in EMS, so little pick up lines!


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I will be back in Florida around Christmas time. Need any help with your trauma scenarios?

I mean, trauma pts get trauma naked.....


----------



## Scout (Oct 27, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Omg. Im sooo running out of clever little pick up lines! So many hot guys in EMS, so little pick up lines!



At least you haven't straddled anyone to do abdominal thrusts :blush:

No, really, the Heimlich Manuever is done facing each other, Wanna try?

Is that a blade holder in your pocket?

I would't mind letting you "intubate" me,

Mind if i "practice my IV skills" you

"I just love a woman in uniform but I love her even better out of it."
"Wanna see if we can drown out the siren ??"
"Wanna come back to the station and see my pole ?"
"We already know how fast you can get dressed, How fast can you get undressed ??"


:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:h34r:


----------



## Meursault (Oct 27, 2008)

Hate to interrupt, but the last pickup lines thread got me infracted (gaah, I keep seeing that as "infarcted).

I was considering posting something (there may or may not be a movie) but now I'm intimidated. When did we get the influx of hot posters?

For now, here's me in Rome being all touristy: 







I'm on the right side. And no, the bus isn't in my photo.


----------



## Kendall (Oct 28, 2008)

tydek07 said:


> Kendall, what did you do? I know you did something! Just look at the expression you have. haha



Haha! Yes... I had just finished a 17 hour shift at that particular event and I was thinking to myself "thank god I get to go home" when another call came in for a "collapsed teenager" on the midway, the picture was of me laughing at my luck... or lack there of, after an utter gongshow of a day.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 28, 2008)

Sasha said:


> you can check my breathe sounds anytime B)



Sounds like its time for you to put the bottle down..........


----------



## Buzz (Oct 28, 2008)

One from work this past weekend. 






And me being a dork.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought this was a thread to put a name to the face............:huh:


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 28, 2008)

Nah, Just to post your picture so you could see who is behind the post I quess name would be optional, Although it's no big deal mine is Richard T. Rhodes. Dont remeber if I posted my name or not.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder if a stick figure is good enough! lol  ( I really need to learn how to post a pic!!)


----------



## jochi1543 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kendall said:


> This is me working a standby in Edmonton, AB



Hello, fellow Albertan!h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 28, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> Nah, Just to post your picture so you could see who is behind the post I quess name would be optional, Although it's no big deal mine is Richard T. Rhodes. Dont remeber if I posted my name or not.



Hi Richard T. Rhodes! Im Sashalynn Meredith C. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 28, 2008)

here's a bunch... in case you are at all interested
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=55386&l=1466b&id=833864898


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 28, 2008)

our new member(bls4life) joining reminded me of this picture:




this is how me settled things at my old house. whiffle ball bat sword fights.

me on the left. bls on the right


----------



## Oregon (Oct 28, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> here's a bunch... in case you are at all interested
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=55386&l=1466b&id=833864898



I like picture 7 the best.  You have a beautiful smile, and your dog has a beautiful, um, tail.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 28, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> our new member(bls4life) joining reminded me of this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Haven't tried it as a means of work-related conflict resolution, but it's fun.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 29, 2008)

*
Update/Edit: *I lost the image when I changed my site.  So this one will have to do.


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, um, wow.  Chimpie, I thought you looked totally different!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 29, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Oh, um, wow.  Chimpie, I thought you looked totally different!



Dare I ask what you thought I looked like?


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 29, 2008)

Chimpie said:


> Dare I ask what you thought I looked like?



yeah, um, a bit more, round.

:attempts to extricate foot from her throat:


----------



## Kendall (Oct 29, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Hello, fellow Albertan!



Likewise! I thought I was quite alone on this forum! See? Not such a useless topic after all!


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 29, 2008)

Kendall said:


> Likewise! I thought I was quite alone on this forum! See? Not such a useless topic after all!



Although not from Alberta I'm north of you in the NWT Part of Fort Smith is in Alberta.  My service uses the designations set forth by ACoP and some of our members are ACoP registered.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice to meet you as well Sashalynn Meredith C.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> yeah, um, a bit more, round.
> 
> :attempts to extricate foot from her throat:



I'm the round one.


----------



## Scout (Oct 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> our new member(bls4life) joining reminded me of this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks alot like a CCTV shot, the kind of thing i could see a boss sliding accross a table:unsure:


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 29, 2008)

not in this case. cell phone camera. 

besides, what could they possibly say to two guys fencing with whiffle ball bats? bout the only thing they would have had on us was that companies policy required you to be in full uniform first and second shift, regardless of call status; and we're obvioulsy in our "relaxed" uniform.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Scout said:


> Looks alot like a CCTV shot, the kind of thing i could see a boss sliding accross a table:unsure:



Lol, I was thinking that too!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 29, 2008)

*Me*

See if this works.....
Me with Tony...Lead singer of Big Engine!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Oct 29, 2008)

this is the most recent pic of me and a friend at a wedding
	

		
			
		

		
	




SORRY ITS SO LITTLE


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's one of me and BLS1 our services primary rig at the airport. I'm waiting for the Medivac return flight to arrive with pt.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 7, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Here's one of me and BLS1 our services primary rig at the airport. I'm waiting for the Medivac return flight to arrive with pt.



It looks very cold! Very cold indeed. Except for that hot man standing in the middle!  And you have a pretty ambulance!


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 7, 2008)

Sasha said:


> It looks very cold! Very cold indeed. Except for that hot man standing in the middle!  And you have a pretty ambulance!



Thanks it is a pretty ambulance.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Nov 7, 2008)

emt_angel25 said:


> this is the most recent pic of me and a friend at a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yeah duh i  hope that you all get that im the blonde with the sunglasses.....LMAO


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 7, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> Here's one of me and BLS1 our services primary rig at the airport. I'm waiting for the Medivac return flight to arrive with pt.




BRRRRRRR.:wacko: *bundles up*


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll play too... Me and the girls...


----------



## Scout (Nov 7, 2008)

wait till sasha see this,,


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

We need to keep this thread up so the new people can post or include it into our introduction page.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is one of the "Old Professor" grading a noobie in our new lab, yeah the Peterbuilt is in the lab...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

Scout said:


> wait till sasha see this,,



Sees what?



> Here is one of the "Old Professor" grading a noobie in our new lab, yeah the Peterbuilt is in the lab...


Total jealousy over your lab and equipment. We got a closet in which to store things in, and had to drag our severely outdated equipment out everyday. Our stretcher was the rickety metal ones with the red mattress  An ambulance? The only time we were in one was on rides. Jeaaalous!


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasha, I dont think that we have seen enough from you.


----------



## Scout (Nov 8, 2008)

Hazmats post


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> Sasha, I dont think that we have seen enough from you.



Just for you all.





Sasha McFly. Funky Fresh. Thug lovin!

And introducing my babies:




The Piggies, Lucy and Ethel

Although Lucy is my faovirte. (Shh, dont tell Ethel!)


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

Hazmat91180 said:


> I'll play too... Me and the girls...



Your doggies are soooo cute!  Sorry, Id give you a cheesy pick up line, but I cant think of any at the moment


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 8, 2008)

a yankees hat? a YANKEES HAT??? i never want to speak to you again.


----------



## Scout (Nov 8, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> a yankees hat? a YANKEES HAT??? i never want to speak to you again.



Its ok it not a yankees hat, 

the N is back to front


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

Dude.. Its just a hat... Its not even mine. Who are the Yankees anyway?


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn Sasha!

How far you from Brevard County?
^_^


----------



## karaya (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Dude.. Its just a hat... Its not even mine. Who are the Yankees anyway?


 
Sasha, I swear you're getting blonder by the moment!


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 8, 2008)

its not just a hat. it bears the mark of the devil and is an afront to every sensibility i have(although we did spank them in the regular season this year).


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh can it you beantown whiner. 

26 times. 

3 times?



Yes, this is a semi facetious post.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> its not just a hat. it *bears the mark of the devil *and is an afront to every sensibility i have(although we did spank them in the regular season this year).



I see no fruit punch gatorade in that picture.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 8, 2008)

blah blah blah. those were bought, not earned.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 8, 2008)

Back on topic.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 8, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Back on topic.



captain kill joy to the rescue.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 8, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> captain kill joy to the rescue.



Yep...that's me.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 8, 2008)

So much for free flowing thought.....


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Your doggies are soooo cute!  Sorry, Id give you a cheesy pick up line, but I cant think of any at the moment



BOO, I wouldn't have posted otherwise!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 9, 2008)

Hazmat91180 said:


> BOO, I wouldn't have posted otherwise!



B) You can give me CPR any day. In fact, come on over here and check my airway.


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sasha said:


> B) You can give me CPR any day. In fact, come on over here and check my airway.



much better


----------



## adztec (Nov 9, 2008)

*It's me the Hitman*






Pic was taken on my b-day. I am 53 and am considering becoming a EMT or Para-medic

I need to get some learning links, so if you want to share some with me thats really cool.B)
http://www.usanewsvideo.com


----------



## bonedog (Nov 9, 2008)

The family camp in the Rockies, L to R, my oldest, me, one of my brother's and his son.

The fauna here has fed my family for generations, literally and spiritually.... just watch out for the pumpkin heads.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2008)

adztec said:


> Pic was taken on my b-day. I am 53 and am considering becoming a EMT or Para-medic
> 
> I need to get some learning links, so if you want to share some with me thats really cool.B)
> http://www.usanewsvideo.com



Hey baby B) No, that aint a laryngoscope blade in my pocket.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, hot mens gotta stop posting pictures of themselves. Im running out of cheesy pick up lines!


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 10, 2008)

You saw the uproar your last ones brought...and I LOVE Yankees fans. 

Feel free to post more!


----------



## alphatrauma (Nov 11, 2008)

*New Guy*

Bathroom shots are always a crowd pleaser... it was a slow night in the ER


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 11, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the tribe!


----------



## alphatrauma (Nov 11, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Welcome to the tribe!



Thanks!

... been lurking for some time now, and finally decided to take the plunge ^_^


----------



## blynn (Nov 13, 2008)

Hallo! Im new to the fourm. Here's a pic from the Fire Academy last December..oh how I miss those days:sad:


*I also had the pleasure of going through Medic school with 'BLSboy' from this forum, so I know all his dirty secrets*


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 13, 2008)

blynn said:


> *I also had the pleasure of going through Medic school with 'BLSboy' from this forum, so I know all his dirty secrets*



What happens in Medic school.....stays in Medic school! h34r:


----------



## Desert Ranger (Nov 13, 2008)

Lemme see if I can find a pic


----------



## piranah (Nov 13, 2008)

me.....my coffee.....my dog


----------



## piranah (Nov 13, 2008)

big......sorry


----------



## Sasha (Nov 13, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> What happens in Medic school.....stays in Medic school! h34r:



Unless you are on EMT life. Then its fair game.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 13, 2008)

piranah said:


> me.....my coffee.....my dog




Hey uh.. I stubbed my toe. I think I need a full trauma assesment. B) (But not by your dog.)


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 13, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Unless you are on EMT life. Then its fair game.



Oh sure, take _her_ side. I see, battle of the sexes, eh?


----------



## Norcaldude360 (Nov 13, 2008)

For everyone's enjoyment


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Norcaldude360 said:


> For everyone's enjoyment



im sure sasha will be along to cheesily try to pick you up in short order


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 13, 2008)

If she hasn't coded....


I call mouth to mouth!h34r:


----------



## piranah (Nov 14, 2008)

GIGITY sasha GIGITY ...lolol GOO


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 14, 2008)

Old, but whatever...


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 5, 2008)

Me at work, in a lull between students


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 13, 2009)

New one of me.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 13, 2009)

ive lost a few lbs since that pic and grown out my hair and a goatee. let me know what you guys think.... (sasha oh btw your a little hottie lol)


----------



## cookiexd40 (Jan 13, 2009)

im the passenger


----------



## phabib (Jan 13, 2009)

that is me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 13, 2009)

Taking these off my myspace, so they are a bit old 

On the far right 






And on the left


----------



## Grady_emt (Jan 13, 2009)

Since it's been brought back up, here is a new one of me.


----------



## Second (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll join in on the fun


me old




me new




playing in the mud in my old Jeep, had to get rid of it, it liked to drink a little too much


----------



## Medic (Jan 14, 2009)

this is me bout 4 onths ago. my names Cameron Becker


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha put up a picture of herself.  What does everyone else think.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 14, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha put up a picture of herself.  What does everyone else think.



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7877t&page=11

Can I give the search function lecture now!!


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 14, 2009)

phabib said:


> that is me.


 
Who is that sitting on you?


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 14, 2009)

imurphy said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7877t&page=11
> 
> Can I give the search function lecture now!!



I mean a new picture.


----------



## bled12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here I am!


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 15, 2009)

bled12345 said:


> Here I am!









DUDE?!

Whos your friends?!

And what are you doing this weekend?h34r:


----------



## bled12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

an emt friend and her friend lol


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh rly?

They take transfers from Jersey?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 15, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Sasha put up a picture of herself.  What does everyone else think.



Here ya go.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/atashii/Sasha.jpg


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd demand my money back from the hair "stylist".


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Here ya go.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/atashii/Sasha.jpg



LOVE the dress.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Here ya go.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/atashii/Sasha.jpg



Good pic. Your hair needs a comb.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

scottmcleod said:


> Alright.
> 
> Let's do this!



Oh my gosh, you look like the boy from Harold & Maude!


----------



## csly27 (Jan 20, 2009)

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/gall%20bladder" target="_blank"><img src="http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r197/s_parziale/gallbladder.jpg" border="0" alt="gall bladder Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>
lets see if i did this right, this was taken on x-mas


----------



## csly27 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=209381911&albumID=1391332&imageID=21082580


----------



## jester_1269 (Jan 21, 2009)

Terrible station pic...





Me, and one of my other hats...(yeah, i'm a paintball ref too)





I would have a pic of me at the hospital, but I refuse to be photographed in scrubs...


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jan 22, 2009)

Second said:


> playing in the mud in my old Jeep, had to get rid of it, it liked to drink a little too much
> View attachment 278



Wahoo!!  Another Jeeper!!


----------



## Luno (Jan 22, 2009)

*Guess profile pics aren't enough...*

Just a couple pictures of work, no, I'm not wearing the costume, and yes, that's our loading ramp destination various hospitals in the NW...


----------



## EMTFL (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright, alright.  I guess I'll finally join in on this picture action lol


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 23, 2009)

_Me and my husband from last Christmas. Yes, I'm wearing antlers._


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 23, 2009)

Hannah.911 said:


> _Me and my husband from last Christmas. Yes, I'm wearing antlers._



awwwww 
(10)


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 23, 2009)

KempoEMT said:


> awwwww
> (10)



 :blush:


----------



## A36 (Jan 23, 2009)

OK here I am. Best picture I could find that was SFW.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 23, 2009)

wolfwyndd said:


> Wahoo!!  Another Jeeper!!



Get a real rig!  
Thats a 1998 Dodge Dakota.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 26, 2009)

Uploaded pic since the linked one didnt seem to be working. If this doubles, my apologies.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 28, 2009)

Two more Pics of me one me serios and one me smiling.














Which one do you think looks better.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the 'serious' one.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

Here I am !!!


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

As soon as I can figure out how to do this I will


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

Let's see if this works.......


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2009)

benkfd said:


> Let's see if this works.......



Nope nothing in this post.


----------



## Scout (Mar 6, 2009)

ATV + IV + ruger = my type of girl


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

*One more time!!*

And the winner is?!?!?!?!?  Hopefully it works this time.  I'm the one in front standing up.  This was at my 20 yr HS reunion this past yr.  It had been raining all morning and stopped just before the parade started. That's why we all look like drowned rats!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

Scout said:


> ATV + IV + ruger = my type of girl



How did you know I had all of these ???


----------



## Scout (Mar 6, 2009)

pics on your photobucket acc.

i'm fairly bored.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

Scout said:


> pics on your photobucket acc.
> 
> i'm fairly bored.



Ahhhh, gotchya, lol.


----------



## HereToLearn (Mar 6, 2009)

Messing around with my Crackberry.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 6, 2009)

An old game pic of me





Pic of me with my old Jeep





And riding the track with my old bike (first bike that was stolen from me )


----------



## Pudge40 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lets see if I can get this to work.

One is me doing a fire extinguisher lecture for elementary students during fire prevention week.

The other one is me on the nozzle during a training session.


----------



## Fragger (Mar 7, 2009)

kevd18 said:


> r/r, did domebody fart in the bird? You look like your scowling...


bwahahahahhaha !!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 9, 2009)

Thought I'd do some more... because I'm cool like that;


Me and my brother in Jamaica back in Jan of this year(on right);






And for the paintball players;
Me bunkering someone at the OSC last year.  (The one running)


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 9, 2009)

Linuss said:


> And for the paintball players;
> Me bunkering someone at the OSC last year.  (The one running)



Another pump player! What marker you using?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 9, 2009)

Read your inbox!  Using a mint condition P68SC... I loved that baby.

I have a Palmers Pug long barrel now... all the goodness of a P68, and none of the badness.


----------



## bartman2244 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey linus, did you used to post on the Tippmann forums?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 9, 2009)

bartman2244 said:


> hey linus, did you used to post on the Tippmann forums?



Still do.  If you see the name Linuss or linus on any internet thing, chances are it's me.  I'm EVERYWHERE!


----------



## bartman2244 (Mar 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Still do.  If you see the name Linuss or linus on any internet thing, chances are it's me.  I'm EVERYWHERE!



crazy. IJM says hi


----------



## jester_1269 (Mar 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Read your inbox!  Using a mint condition P68SC... I loved that baby.
> 
> I have a Palmers Pug long barrel now... all the goodness of a P68, and none of the badness.



I'll keep my mini. though I do want a pump.

For the record, I'm head ref, work the proshop, and run the scenario games at white river paintball here in Indiana.  If you're ever my way, swing by.


----------



## niels dh (Mar 11, 2009)

*hi*

my !


----------



## EMTSteve (Mar 15, 2009)

Thought I would add to the "pretty people". hahaha.










My rolling up on a "WTF Face"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey EMTSteve...I see you're only a CARE Level I. Work on getting more of those care cards!


----------



## Scout (Mar 16, 2009)

A which? +3


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's me on Hurricane Ridge...







And here's some orange goodness...


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2009)

You look like you got a lot of cheeto dust on your jacket! 

It's kinda trippy!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 16, 2009)

Cheedle (chee' dul) - n. The residue left on one's fingertips after consuming a bag of Cheetos.

(That's a flashback for those of us old enough to remember "Sniglets" on HBO's Not Necessarily the News.)


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 16, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> Here's me on Hurricane Ridge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were up on the ridge and didn't call me???? I would have bought you a beer!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2009)

Next time I'm up there, I'll call you first Bossy!


----------



## emtbill (Mar 18, 2009)

Here I am at a NASCAR standby. Don't I look thrilled to be posted on the back of that ambulance?! 






This was taken on spring break!


----------



## RielHalfbreed (Mar 18, 2009)

Most recent one of me just hangin out...


----------



## PRobertucci (Mar 19, 2009)

Just after Disney Half Marathon


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 25, 2009)

Got bored, so here's one actually taken in the past two years...


----------



## bonedog (Mar 25, 2009)

me and my partner on Anti bully day


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 25, 2009)

bonedog said:


> View attachment 308
> 
> me and my partner on Anti bully day



Holy crap!  Another service that uses the tan work shirts!  I thought my part-time gig was the only one in the world!


----------



## Scout (Mar 25, 2009)

Seperate washes,


reds in one

white in another


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 25, 2009)

Tan?! Those look pink to me!


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2009)

I say pink too


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you all for making the color blind guy feel like a non-specific body cavity cleaning device.

EDIT: And it figures that a cute girl is the first one that notices... *head-desk*


----------



## bonedog (Mar 25, 2009)

She would say I bully the english language, my partner and I....


----------



## exodus (Mar 25, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Thank you all for making the color blind guy feel like a non-specific body cavity cleaning device.



<3 you too


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 25, 2009)

Scout said:


> Seperate washes,
> 
> 
> reds in one
> ...



lol yeah I think they're more pink than tan.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 25, 2009)

> EDIT: And it figures that a cute girl is the first one that notices... *head-desk*



Back off, dude. Our Alpaca ranch doesn't have room for you!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 26, 2009)

bonedog said:


> View attachment 308
> 
> me and my partner on Anti bully day


Your partner looks like she has to pee, lol.


----------



## traumateam1 (Mar 26, 2009)

bonedog said:


> View attachment 308
> 
> me and my partner on Anti bully day



 .......


----------



## WarDance (Mar 26, 2009)

I had to post this!  This is me in the finish area after my 1/2 marathon.  Looks like I could go another 13 miles doesn't it?

http://www.brightroom.com/view_user_photo.asp?EVENTID=47887&PWD=&ID=63153265&FROM=photos&BIB=853

Then this is me actually running....I look a little better!
http://www.brightroom.com/view_user_photo.asp?EVENTID=47887&PWD=&ID=63181423&FROM=photos&BIB=853

And no I don't normally wear pink and lime green outfits!  I forgot a singlet so I had to stop at a store on the way and the only one they had in my size was lime green.  I felt like a loser!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 26, 2009)

> And no I don't normally wear pink and lime green outfits! I forgot a singlet so I had to stop at a store on the way and the only one they had in my size was lime green. I felt like a loser!



Psht. Watermelon motif is the new in thing!


----------



## WarDance (Mar 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Psht. Watermelon motif is the new in thing!



Well if it's in I might just start wearing that for all of my races!  Team Melon!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in the blue jacket holding c-spine.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2009)

*add me to the list*

The wife and I at City of Rocks Idaho

After a day of climbing at Enchanted Rock, just outside of Fredericksburg, Texas.


----------



## benkfd (Apr 2, 2009)

Scout said:


> Seperate washes,
> 
> 
> reds in one
> ...



How to make sure that you are DEFINITELY NOT CONFUSED FOR COPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!B)


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> I'm in the blue jacket holding c-spine.


Who taught (or didn't teach) your driver how to park an ambulance at an accident scene?  :unsure:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Who taught (or didn't teach) your driver how to park an ambulance at an accident scene?  :unsure:



First-arriving emergency vehicle blocks and protects the accident scene.  We were first on scene.  PD blocked the other lane off.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> First-arriving emergency vehicle blocks and protects the accident scene.  We were first on scene.  PD blocked the other lane off.


Every scene is different with different concerns to be considered.  There is no "always" rule.  But it is almost universally accepted within professional EMS that it is very poor form for an ambulance to park behind an MVA.  The vehicle that you are going to be caring for your patient in is not a barrier.  It is not a fire truck.  And the accident itself should be protecting you from traffic as you load your patient.  This also keeps idiot cops from parking so close to your back doors that you cannot even load your patient when the time comes.  Not to mention that it keeps you from getting blocked into the scene by other responders.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Every scene is different with different concerns to be considered.  There is no "always" rule.  But it is almost universally accepted within professional EMS that it is very poor form for an ambulance to park behind an MVA.  The vehicle that you are going to be caring for your patient in is not a barrier.  It is not a fire truck.  And the accident itself should be protecting you from traffic as you load your patient.  This also keeps idiot cops from parking so close to your back doors that you cannot even load your patient when the time comes.  Not to mention that it keeps you from getting blocked into the scene by other responders.



1. There is no "always" rule, but this park job worked in this situation.
2. I don't care what is "universally acceptable".  My boss hasn't said anything about it, and nobody else said anything about it, even though it was in the newspaper for all to see.  Our supervisor even put it in our service's scrapbook.  So I don't really care what _you_ consider bad form unless it happens to agree with what my employer considers bad form.
3. Until we get the patient loaded, and without an FD response, nothing else FOR us to use as a barrier.
4. The accident itself protect us from traffic?  You must have never worked in Northeastern Pennsylvania before.
5. Cops parked in front of the accident and controlled traffic in both lanes.  See, around here, we have _good_ cops.
6. There were no other responders coming.  FD was not even dispatched.
7. Why has everybody on here been taking every opportunity to lecture me or my peers about things that don't matter at any given opportunity and try to turn a light-hearted thread/post into a debate in which they try to tell me to leave EMS?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

That fact that you "don't care" and think it "don't matter" are indicative of the attitude you present here.  And that is what earns you a lot of the criticism you receive.  If "everybody" is lecturing you, perhaps you should consider that you are the problem, not "everybody" else.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> That fact that you "don't care" and think it "don't matter" are indicative of the attitude you present here.  And that is what earns you a lot of the criticism you receive.  If "everybody" is lecturing you, perhaps you should consider that you are the problem, not "everybody" else.



Meet me in chat or shut up, I won't let you hijack this thread.


----------



## reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> 1. There is no "always" rule, but this park job worked in this situation. *One thing is how close you parked to the MVC!*
> 
> 2. I don't care what is "universally acceptable".  My boss hasn't said anything about it, and nobody else said anything about it, even though it was in the newspaper for all to see.  Our supervisor even put it in our service's scrapbook.  So I don't really care what _you_ consider bad form unless it happens to agree with what my employer considers bad form. *Maybe your supervisor has no clue what they are doing? Just because they are supervisors, do not mean they received the job on qualifications!*
> 
> ...




Do not take everything personally, learn something new from what people say!


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2009)

This is not a freaking place to play paragod!!!

Some more of meee:

(NO THIS IS NOT IN MY ROOM! It was at my friends house!!!)


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

exodus said:


> This is not a freaking place to play paragod!!!


Care to intelligently explain that outburst?  :unsure:


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 2, 2009)

I think what Exodus is trying to say in not so many words, is this thread is for photo's, not debates....
maybe start a new thread about parking at the scene, somewhere else? 
Although I think the horse has been thrashed on that topic before...lol!

P.S. If I can work out how to post a photo, I will at some stage and you can all have a laugh!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> I think what Exodus is trying to say in not some many words, is this thread is for photo's, not debates....
> maybe start a new thread about parking at the scene, somewhere else?
> Although I think the horse has been thrashed on that topic before...lol!
> 
> ...



Go to http://imageshack.us/ and click browse, then choose the picture you want to post, select it and press OK. Then click upload. After that, it will give you a "direct link to image" copy and paste that link in-between the [img*][/img] tags (take the * out)


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's me holding my service ID.  I've been told I look like I'm ready to shoot someone instead of helping them.  What do you think.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 3, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Here's me holding my service ID.  I've been told I look like I'm ready to shoot someone instead of helping them.  What do you think.



I think now that I have your full name I'm gonna go sign up for credit cards and go shopping, courtesy of you! 

Just kidding >

And cut your fingernails. They're too long.


----------



## Tal (Apr 3, 2009)

Good idea...






that picture is from my course graduation of the first stage (out of 5)


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 3, 2009)

reaper said:


> Do not take everything personally, learn something new from what people say!



Keep it out of the thread.


----------



## reaper (Apr 3, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Keep it out of the thread.



This is a thread for pictures. If you want to go there, then remove every comment and leave just pictures! We commented on the picture you posted, so it does belong here!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 3, 2009)

exodus said:


> Some more of meee:
> 
> (*NO THIS IS NOT IN MY ROOM! It was at my friends house!!!*)




right and those aren't your high heels.


----------



## exodus (Apr 3, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> right and those aren't your high heels.



They totally aren't my high heels! But they are cute tho... Wait, NO I HAVE NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE!!!!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 3, 2009)

exodus said:


> They totally aren't my high heels! But they are cute tho... Wait, NO I HAVE NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE!!!!



ha busted. lol.


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 3, 2009)

Disturbing. 
Highly disturbing.


----------



## exodus (Apr 3, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Disturbing.
> Highly disturbing.



It's mah job!!!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 3, 2009)

Yah so I am new and all but I just had to sorry


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think now that I have your full name I'm gonna go sign up for credit cards and go shopping, courtesy of you!
> 
> Just kidding >
> 
> And cut your fingernails. They're too long.


Good luck I have the worlds worst credit rating.  I think if I apply for a credit card the credit bureau will send some enforcers to hurt me LOL.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 3, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Oh and I haven't decided if I want to get my firefighter yet but uh... I was one for Halloween at work last year. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can run a 12-lead on me anyday you want


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 3, 2009)

Our Del Rio/Carta Valley hunt.


----------



## norcalrider (Apr 3, 2009)

Me and ma ex...and I am 6'8"..she isn't short haha.





And my hobby.


----------



## fmrpddisp (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's me showing off my new eyebrow piercing (actually, it's the second time I've had it done - first was 6 years ago). Don't worry, I have every intention on taking it out when (if?) I get a job on an ambulance. Actually, that's the reason I got it now, so it would heal.


----------



## bonedog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Our Del Rio/Carta Valley hunt.



What would that be you've harvested?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 4, 2009)

Norcalrider: One man who has no trouble riding on the base of a litter and doing effective CPR.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 4, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Norcalrider: One man who has no trouble riding on the base of a litter and doing effective CPR.



I don't know, take the turn too sharply and you'd want to have your camera out...


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 4, 2009)

bonedog said:


> What would that be you've harvested?



Ummmm, well I guess it would be quite a large spike shot to the neck with my 243. MMM MMM good.


----------



## bonedog (Apr 4, 2009)

Me like too, along with elk, moose and bison. Here I am with my brother, our last two elk racks, I got mine with a bow, yummy 3 point...


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 5, 2009)

Close up





At chuck E cheezes




my little one, Skylar


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 5, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ms.Medic your husband or boyfriend is a lucky man a very pretty lady who likes to shoot.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 5, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Skylar is very cute.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 6, 2009)

awww, thank you guys, thats sweet.


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 10, 2009)

I have no idea how big this is gonna be but this is the face behind the post.


----------



## bensley101 (Apr 11, 2009)

me and ms. thang!


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 11, 2009)

bensley101 said:


> me and ms. thang!



awww the little one is so cute!!!


----------



## Jenniflowa (Apr 11, 2009)

Me and my hobby!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 11, 2009)

Jenniflowa said:


> Me and my hobby!



You're hobby is sitting motionless on patient-makers?


To each their own!


----------



## Jenniflowa (Apr 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You're hobby is sitting motionless on patient-makers?
> 
> 
> To each their own!



lol yes! Dont have a pic of me in motion yet. Ill work on it!lol


----------



## imurphy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jenniflowa said:


> Me and my hobby!



Oh she's so pretty!! I miss my RVF 400RR!!
(Oh you're pretty to Jenni...)


----------



## Jenniflowa (Apr 11, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Oh she's so pretty!! I miss my RVF 400RR!!
> (Oh you're pretty to Jenni...)



Oh man you live right in Braintree too! You should prob get a new bike and come out riding!!


----------



## imurphy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ha! I need to work on getting a car first Damn leaving my country!! But I'll borrow your Blade!


----------



## bensley101 (Apr 11, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> awww the little one is so cute!!!



Thanks! She can be a handful but I'm lovin' every minute of it. : )


----------



## emtguy (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's me on my passion.

PS... it's only made me a patient twice.  And once was because of a %*&$ deer.


----------



## Micro_87 (Apr 11, 2009)

[/URL]


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't trust myself on a motorcycle.  I'm way too aggressive in my car as is.


----------



## imurphy (Apr 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I don't trust myself on a motorcycle.  I'm way too aggressive in my car as is.



Come to MA. You'll fit right in!!


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is me.

*<snip>*


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 11, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Come to MA. You'll fit right in!!



That's the funny thing... in Michigan where I'm from, EVERYONE drives aggressively, so there are no problems.  Now that I'm in Texas, it's like 80/20 defensive/aggressive drivers, which is not a good mix.  You got the granny in the left lane of the highway going 50, with someone going 70.  Someone is bound to get angry.


----------



## emtguy (Apr 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I don't trust myself on a motorcycle.  I'm way too aggressive in my car as is.



I hear that.  Luckily, I live in one of the best area in the world for motorcycling.  There ain't nothin' like Hwy 1 on a warm, sunny day, riding along the coast.

Even more luckily for me, I live about 10 miles from Infineon/Sears Point.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 12, 2009)

All my pics are on my profile.  Feel free to check out teh album titles : "MEEEE!!!"  Intrestingly those are the only photos I have of me currently.

http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=5481


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 12, 2009)

Heres me, bout a year and a half ago


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 17, 2009)

*re*

Photo in profile also.  will work on other more EMS related pics when i can.   

PS anyone else got any ink?


Corky


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothing like that corky. I have a bible verse on my side but thats pretty serious.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's my mug from today's disaster drill:






and from the patients view:


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 27, 2009)

Pamela said:


> I know I haven't posted in forever but I felt like joining in for a minute.
> 
> This is me though. I'm on the left
> 
> ...



 shouldn't be alone in this but, there is absolutely NOTHING that I do NOT like about these pics... you are a freakin american hero

:usa:


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 27, 2009)

i know im skinny... so don't rub it in 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 me before the shreveport fight, lost 46 pounds in about 2 months


	

		
			
		

		
	
 me and my baby on the truck, she loves the firetruck!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 29, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> shouldn't be alone in this but, there is absolutely NOTHING that I do NOT like about these pics... you are a freakin american hero
> 
> :usa:



haha thank you


----------



## ResTech (Jun 26, 2009)

Saw a few hotties while browsing the pics.... Sasha, Ms. Medic, Pamela... just to name a few


----------



## Sasha (Jun 26, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> View attachment 341
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, yum! So uh... you single?


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 26, 2009)

Me goofing around 



Three of the locals maxing out the ER, Ours is the pretty red one.

I have more pics on my profile


----------



## Scout (Jun 26, 2009)

I so want that bear costume.


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ready Teddy is awesome, expect for the fact that the only time he springs into action the temp is around 90 outside and 120 inside that thing.


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 26, 2009)

a couple of my sr pics..
me and the rig





me in my room





and me being me


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 26, 2009)

Medic744 said:


> I have more pics on my profile




Why yes you do!...Ummm nice, very nice.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Maya (Jul 12, 2009)

BigBoy...

'Idiot's Guide to Amazing Sex' ... it's 20% OFF!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 12, 2009)

Maya said:


> BigBoy...
> 
> 'Idiot's Guide to Amazing Sex' ... it's 20% OFF!




Aww crap his hand is covering up my name as one of the authors on the bottom!!! LOL


----------



## Double-E (Jul 12, 2009)

@ work w/ a coworker





me n some pals





in a KED & collar during immobilization practice in school


----------



## Tink19 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep thats me.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ever notice that the majority of those posting pics are either new or never post again? 

R/r 911


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Ever notice that the majority of those posting pics are either new or never post again?
> 
> R/r 911




Thats funny Rid! Never really noticed but now that you mention it...I have to agree with ya!


----------



## medicdan (Jul 12, 2009)

Agree. Also worth noting the trends in age, time in EMS, and waistlines.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Jul 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Ever notice that the majority of those posting pics are either new or never post again?
> 
> R/r 911



who cares?... you seem to really police people for making posts on this site man.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think he was trying to police anything.  He was simply trying to make a somewhat humorous observation.


----------



## reaper (Jul 12, 2009)

15 minutes of fame!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> who cares?... you seem to really police people for making posts on this site man.



It was not a statement but an observation but since you brought that up. Many come show off pics and that's it? Who cares what you look like, if your not going to be active? 

R/r 911


----------



## Maya (Jul 12, 2009)

eh, it's not working.  Nevermind.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 12, 2009)

Not a great picture, but not too bad either.

Eric


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> who cares?... you seem to really police people for making posts on this site man.



While quoting you because of this post, the following is for everyone on the forum.

If you've got an issue with a post you've got three choices.  Use the report post function for something that violates our forum rules, counter the post with a civil rebuttal, or ignore it.

If you've got an issue with a member, take it up with them in private or place them on ignore.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Jul 13, 2009)

what I was mostly referring to is when people complain about things on forums ( I know pot calling the kettle black and all) I don't post on here much but when I go and read them especially when it's a newer member I see people get on and flame them for there posts. Like complaining because there are other forum topics about the same thing, that were posted in the past, or they post pics of themselves or what ever.


----------



## chadwick (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know what I was thinking in either of these, but its me.


----------



## Maya (Jul 13, 2009)

that is an *awesome* picture!  I love it!    (Chadwick)


----------



## chadwick (Jul 13, 2009)

*Thank you*

That was a tight squeeze. I am not a little kid anymore.


----------



## EDAC (Jul 13, 2009)

This is me:

The one without the white hair.


----------



## plumdragon (Jul 14, 2009)

*here's me.*

Here's me. Took with my cell phone, about to head off to clinicals. I've already braided my hair up tho, sorry fellas!

BTW, there are some GOOD looking menfolk on this thread. Shame I'm in Bama!


----------



## EMT-G36C (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## aandjmayne (Jul 16, 2009)

This is me....


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 31, 2009)

just found this...

1. me in my dress blues

2. on the far right

3. me rock climbing on Mt. Lemon in arizona

there are more pics here 
http://www.myspace.com/usn_reinhart


----------



## NJN (Jul 31, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> 3. me rock climbing on Mt. Lemon in arizona



Interesting view.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Jul 31, 2009)

??????????


----------



## Jeremy89 (Aug 1, 2009)

I think he's referring to your... uh, "undercarriage"???? LOL


----------



## NJN (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeremy89 said:


> I think he's referring to your... uh, "undercarriage"???? LOL



pretty much...


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 1, 2009)

hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Aug 1, 2009)

seriously?...
:unsure:


----------



## imurphy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, I know the thread is old, but it was good seeing the faces behind the posts.....

So where are all the newer members?


----------



## foxfire (Dec 2, 2009)

*Here I am!!!!*






This is me at Ludington,MI. From this summer.




 little older pic. Before loosing weight, and shortening my hair a bit.^_^


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh hi.


----------



## nomofica (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess that since this thread has been bumped I might as well join in the fun and add to it...

Just about to head out to work:
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn29/nomorefightingcats/EMT life photos/SSPX0384.jpg

My artsy side:
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn29/nomorefightingcats/EMT life photos/camera_2.jpg

Playing around after a VX exercise:
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn29/nomorefightingcats/EMT life photos/1261340.jpg

Practicing with my old band:
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn29/nomorefightingcats/EMT life photos/IMG_2953_1.jpg

More of my artsy side...:
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn29/nomorefightingcats/EMT life photos/1261116.jpg


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

Little Late!! Actually a lot late, but here are some pic of me as well!


----------



## nomofica (Dec 2, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> Little Late!! Actually a lot late, but here are some pic of me as well!



So, uh... how you doin'?


----------



## imurphy (Dec 2, 2009)

CountryEMT-bGurl, your photo says eBay on it! What's the starting bid!


----------



## nomofica (Dec 2, 2009)

Back off, get yer own sammich. h34r:


----------



## zmedic (Dec 2, 2009)

Hollar. Just kicking it in Peru.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

imurphy said:


> CountryEMT-bGurl, your photo says eBay on it! What's the starting bid!



Bahaha...ya my stupid camera puts "Ebay" at the bottom of my pictures for some reason!! I can't figure out how to get it off!!! LOL.....But that is FUNNY!!! Never thought about that....hmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

One more!!!! Okay, I'm done!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, 2 more! I'm seriously done! 
Promise you wont see my face on here anymore!!! :blush:


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think you are getting any objections here, so please, feel free to continue.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 2, 2009)

I finally worked out how to put a photo on here
The lad is my nephew's son, visiting us from the USA. 
The photo was taken in Auckland Harbour NZ.
This was my first time steering my brother's yacht. Only thing I didn't like about it, was no brakes! 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> This was my first time steering my brother's yacht. Only thing I didn't like about it, was no brakes!
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz



You have brakes.... time and distance!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> You have brakes.... time and distance!


Or a bigger boat in your path.


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 2, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Or a bigger boat in your path.



When I work at a marina renting Jet Skis to tourists (I know, I am my own job security ), I instruct them like this, "these things have no brakes. The only thing that will stop you is time, distance, and another object. We _really_ prefer time and distance over an object. However, if you feel that an object would best stop you, please know that the nearest Trauma Center is in Atlantic City, a helicopter is expensive, and you will be buying the marina a new PWC. Any questions?"

Usually works. We always get a couple smackasses who want to test my knowledge of area trauma centers. I always win. h34r:


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 3, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Or a bigger boat in your path.



Speaking from experience there sailor!

BLSBoy:
I think I'll stick to something with 4 wheels and pedals. Was a nice day out though. Not everyday you are asked to steer a 59 foot yacht for an hour or so.
It was the large amount of jet boats, other yachts, and large ships about, that had this land lover a little worried.......:blush:


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Im not new to the site, but I dont think ive ever posted in this thread, so here it goes.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 3, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> Im not new to the site, but I dont think ive ever posted in this thread, so here it goes.




Your mom is way hot...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 3, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Your mom is way hot...



my mom..... I don't get it


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 3, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> I don't think you are getting any objections here, so please, feel free to continue.



agree











top right, ill get some recent ones soon


----------



## kai.kasin (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> my mom..... I don't get it



You've got such a cute baby face!


----------



## WarDance (Dec 4, 2009)

A family photo: 





My father was a bit extreme with his punishments....


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 4, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> I finally worked out how to put a photo on here
> The lad is my nephew's son, visiting us from the USA.
> The photo was taken in Auckland Harbour NZ.
> This was my first time steering my brother's yacht. Only thing I didn't like about it, was no brakes!
> ...



Nice pic.  In your training you list PC2 is that Police Constable 2nd class or is it short for something else.


----------



## Scout (Dec 4, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> my mom..... I don't get it




ROLF,


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 4, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> Im not new to the site, but I dont think ive ever posted in this thread, so here it goes.


Can I play with your monkey? h34r:

::wardance::
Is that the James Bond theme I hear playing in the background?


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 4, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Nice pic.  In your training you list PC2 is that Police Constable 2nd class or is it short for something else.



Thanks.
No, PC2 stands for Primary Care 2...It's not the same as Primary Care in
Canada though. More a cross between Medical First Responder and Basic EMT, I guess.
Up until recently, it was the first level you could man the ambulance.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## WarDance (Dec 4, 2009)

wolfwyndd said:


> Can I play with your monkey? h34r:
> 
> ::wardance::
> Is that the James Bond theme I hear playing in the background?



You caught me.  Actually that photo is from awkwardfamilyphotos.com.

I do have several awkward photos of me as a child......I was a hick.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 5, 2009)

TheMowingMonk said:


> Im not new to the site, but I dont think ive



You look very similar to a guy my husband used to work with. They say everyone has a twin. On a side note, the monkey.... kudos to you, I would have run screaming like a girl in the opposite direction.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 5, 2009)

bunkie said:


> You look very similar to a guy my husband used to work with. They say everyone has a twin. On a side note, the monkey.... kudos to you, I would have run screaming like a girl in the opposite direction.



the monkey was from when i was living in Costa Rica doing research, it was an injured one that some locals had found and we were rehabilitating


----------



## exodus (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's a news article about my service.  There is a picture of all our members at the time.  Most of the member shown have since left the service.  I am the one holding the flag on the upper left hand side.  I am wearing a cap and a nylon jacket.

http://www.srj.ca/default.asp?sourc...rebath=&subname=&pform=&sc=1957&hn=srj&he=.ca


----------



## cookiexd40 (Mar 27, 2010)

im the one on the left...sorry to disapoint lol


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 28, 2010)

Might as well keep this thread going






that was me in a C-collar and KED for my lab class


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Here's a news article about my service.  There is a picture of all our members at the time.  Most of the member shown have since left the service.  I am the one holding the flag on the upper left hand side.  I am wearing a cap and a nylon jacket.
> 
> http://www.srj.ca/default.asp?sourc...rebath=&subname=&pform=&sc=1957&hn=srj&he=.ca



Ice cream please.


----------



## AVPU (Mar 28, 2010)

this is fun


----------



## AndreaS (Mar 28, 2010)

*hope my pic isn't giant*


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2010)

Boy... I'm sure glad I've moved to CO if teh gals here are an example of all ya'll around here


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Here's a news article about my service.  There is a picture of all our members at the time.  Most of the member shown have since left the service.  I am the one holding the flag on the upper left hand side.  I am wearing a cap and a nylon jacket.
> 
> http://www.srj.ca/default.asp?sourc...rebath=&subname=&pform=&sc=1957&hn=srj&he=.ca



Looks like the paper took the pic down


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Mar 29, 2010)

cookiexd40 - I like your belt buckle. I'm an Aggie fan myself. 

He was a tad bit drugged and could hardly hold his head up. lol






Mexico September/October '09





Senor Frogs


----------



## cookiexd40 (Mar 29, 2010)

emma i like your...uuhhh...im a ..fan too..lol...cute!!!


----------



## MusicMedic (Mar 29, 2010)

Girls that work in EMS or are about to work in EMS are all really pretty 

Including my partners!!!


----------



## beaugrl0824 (Mar 29, 2010)

Running late for my own wedding lol


----------



## AngelEyes (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll join in too...


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 3, 2010)

Figured it was about time to put a face to my name. 

This is from an event that all the fire departments in our region participated... we shaved our heads in exchange for donations for a children's cancer research organization called St. Baldricks.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 3, 2010)

AngelEyes said:


> I'll join in too...


----------



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

scottmcleod said:


> Alright.
> 
> Let's do this!



Wow, photographer too? Or did you get a friend to do that for you?


----------



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

*My face *







Bit artsy. Sorry!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 3, 2010)

*My face is on my avatar.*

..............


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 3, 2010)

cookiexd40 said:


> im the one on the left...sorry to disapoint lol



Vernon huh? I got a buddy from there. I work in Snyder my self.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Apr 3, 2010)

irish_handgrenade said:


> Vernon huh? I got a buddy from there. I work in Snyder my self.



do ya? ive only been here about a year and a half....still meetin folks


----------



## KillTank (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad to see alot of peeps from texas here ^_^


----------



## KillTank (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Apr 3, 2010)

cookiexd40 said:


> do ya? ive only been here about a year and a half....still meetin folks



I've got a friend whose got some family that lives near there I believe. She got stuck in a hotel during Christmas cause of the snow. Lol


----------



## Deltachange (Apr 4, 2010)

I might as well jump in. I am more of a lurker by nature, trying to learn as much as possible.
I am the one getting KEDed


----------



## RCashRN (Apr 4, 2010)

i'll play!!

Me in front of my 425 real wheel horsepower Z28 i sold this time last year.  i miss it daily. 





at a wedding of two of our local paramedics... with an EMT-I bud and a sheriff's deputy bud





With my stainless .40cal Taurus... love my gun!





last one... with my #1 man, Scamper!


----------



## AngelEyes (Apr 4, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Ironic isn't it?
> 
> Angel eyes has her eyes covered...just sayin



Haha...Is this better?


Me with my hubby and daughter


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 5, 2010)

KillTank - is that your baby? 

Too freaking cute!!!


----------



## KillTank (Apr 6, 2010)

RCashRN said:


> i'll play!!
> 
> Me in front of my 425 real wheel horsepower Z28 i sold this time last year.  i miss it daily.
> 
> ...



Camaro, Firearms, Medic...   I'M IN LOVE


----------



## KillTank (Apr 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> KillTank - is that your baby?
> 
> Too freaking cute!!!



He might as well be as much as I am around him. He is my Godson.


----------



## AVPU (Apr 7, 2010)

Angel wow you're married with a kid?? You don't look old enough to have a kid!!


----------



## meastt (Apr 7, 2010)

Arrrrggghhhh


----------



## RCashRN (Apr 7, 2010)

KillTank said:


> Camaro, Firearms, Medic...   I'M IN LOVE



lol unfortunately the Z is gone   and i haven't made paramedic just yet... but i've passed my practicals and now just have to take my (two) written(s)! i've got one other gun too, my .270 Ruger stainless deer rifle... i love stainless guns...

and i agree with whoever said angeleyes doesnt look old enough to have a little one! looks so young herself!  bet she gets carded allll the time...


----------



## KillTank (Apr 8, 2010)

RCashRN said:


> lol unfortunately the Z is gone   and i haven't made paramedic just yet... but i've passed my practicals and now just have to take my (two) written(s)! i've got one other gun too, my .270 Ruger stainless deer rifle... i love stainless guns...
> 
> and i agree with whoever said angeleyes doesnt look old enough to have a little one! looks so young herself!  bet she gets carded allll the time...



no more z? ='[  hmmm ruger. I gotz a remington 30.06 semi auto w/ 10 round mag. 

So when are you going to marry me?


----------



## KillTank (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't make me fight scamper :glare:


----------



## RCashRN (Apr 8, 2010)

oh if you fight scamper you'd be gone in a heartbeat!   no one picks on my boy!

i'm free monday and tuesday.  plans all weekend with the boyfriend (rodeo, woohoo!) and work wed-thu-fri!


----------



## KillTank (Apr 8, 2010)

RCashRN said:


> oh if you fight scamper you'd be gone in a heartbeat!   no one picks on my boy!
> 
> i'm free monday and tuesday.  plans all weekend with the boyfriend (rodeo, woohoo!) and work wed-thu-fri!



Scamper will be off to the glue factory


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 20, 2010)

here i am-


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 20, 2010)

Okay, so new plan...  Get my NR-Paramedic and move to either Texas or Colorado!

Being from Az originally, I've always said that West Coast girls are better looking than East Coast girls...  ;D


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's one of me from my non EMS job.


----------



## medicRob (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Aprz (Jul 10, 2010)

Are we continuing the other one that fortsmithman started or gonna stick with this one? If this one, here is a quote from what I posted there:



Aprz said:


> Heh, I remember seeing your pictures in the other thread. Who takes your pictures? They do a great job.
> 
> I also remember how new people to the forums used to post their pictures and never posted again. It discouraged me from posting my picture, but I guess since I've been here a little while (not too long though) and I don't think I am going anywhere so I guess I'll post mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Code7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here I am....


----------



## bryncvp (Jul 10, 2010)

how do i upload a picture?


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 10, 2010)

EMT in Monterey/ Santa Cruz Counties.

These were actually taken for a photo class lol.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 10, 2010)

bryncvp said:


> how do i upload a picture?


Well, if you got the picture on your computer and you know where it is at then you can go http://www.imageshack.us/ to upload it. You can copy and paste the direct link between img bbcode tags on the forum to display the picture.


```
[img]direct link[/img]
```


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 11, 2010)

Well since yall dug up an old thread...here...

Havin fun!!!





Cheesin!!!





Not havin fun!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 11, 2010)

bryncvp said:


> how do i upload a picture?



This thread explains how to upload pictures here.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=806


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 11, 2010)

me in my warm fox racing coat and hat lol..     

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/metwo.jpg/


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 11, 2010)

*Having fun...*






http://www.flickr.com/photos/51622333@N05/4780000292/


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 11, 2010)

That's me with my husband and our youngest daughter.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 12, 2010)

And more pics of me since I am sending it to a friend via phone I decided to upload them here.





A picture from my school ID.





Me after working at Wing Stop for 8 hours.

Going on a date tomorrow so we were talking about how my hair should be, and she said a fohawk. Anyhow before that, I sent her the afterwork picture to show her what I look like right now, and then the school idea is like my bs semi-fohawk fake blah blah picture. 

I guess this is the moment to ask too since I've gotten mix responses. Do I really look young? Like Jr. High/High School still? Not that I don't mind, but a lot of people don't even believe I'm over 18. I'm turning 21 in September.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 12, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Do I really look young? Like Jr. High/High School still? Not that I don't mind, but a lot of people don't even believe I'm over 18. I'm turning 21 in September.


Aww... Justin Bieber with a hair cut...


----------



## Aprz (Jul 12, 2010)

Feelings... hurt.  Can somebody do a 12-lead on me? I am starting to have some chest pain.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 12, 2010)

ChorusD said:


> Well since yall dug up an old thread...here...
> 
> Not havin fun!!!



Dude I don't know what drugs you are on here but you look pretty smashed (I suspect ketamine and/or something ending in 'onium') .... I want some 

When I figure out how to Photoshop myself into some pictures my friend who is a HEMS Registrar sent over I will post it up .... well I dno, he wears a blue flight suit hmmm


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not too sure about right then but later I was put on the morphine jeopardy machine...which i liked B)


----------



## medicRob (Jul 12, 2010)

ChorusD said:


> I'm not too sure about right then but later I was put on the morphine jeopardy machine...which i liked B)



Oh Good, you are from TN as well. Bring that bad boy over here bubba, we'll crank the PCA up and put a crazy straw on it!

lol.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mines on my profile.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 13, 2010)

schulz said:


> Mines on my profile.



Nice tactic to boost profile visits!! (Worked on me)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 13, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Nice tactic to boost profile visits!! (Worked on me)



so..... what are you doing later baby?
J/K!


----------



## bryncvp (Jul 13, 2010)

mine is on my profile too..just easier than uploading and then importing...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 13, 2010)

Aprz said:


> And more pics of me since I am sending it to a friend via phone I decided to upload them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, clean your mirror it's streaky!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 13, 2010)

ChorusD said:


> Well since yall dug up an old thread...here...
> 
> Havin fun!!!
> 
> ...





Ooooh, hey cowboy  

 Was it really worth the head injuries? Knowing what my bf lives with from his bullriding days I just can't see how it's really really worth it.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 13, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Ooooh, hey cowboy
> 
> Was it really worth the head injuries? Knowing what my bf lives with from his bullriding days I just can't see how it's really really worth it.



But it's so hot....


----------



## Sasha (Jul 13, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> But it's so hot....



But brain damage isn't.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 13, 2010)

Aprz said:


> Feelings... hurt.  Can somebody do a 12-lead on me? I am starting to have some chest pain.



cant do a 12 lead on you but i can do a full body exam lol


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 13, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Ooooh, hey cowboy
> 
> Was it really worth the head injuries? Knowing what my bf lives with from his bullriding days I just can't see how it's really really worth it.



No...not worth it...that picture was shortly after my helicopter ride and emergency splenectomy and i gotta take my boots off to count all my concussions  Well maybe not that many but five or six...

The last straw was the day i got my arm broke, radius/ulna, because I couldn't get away quick enough because of my broken fibula from a few weeks before.

But it was fun...


----------



## Aprz (Jul 14, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> cant do a 12 lead on you but i can do a full body exam lol


h34r: Uh, I change my mind. My chest doesn't hurt anymore...


----------



## angels.girl84 (Jul 14, 2010)

8 more classes and I'm done with EMT-B yay!


----------



## tekken1096 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey look, it's Mr. Chris!

Oh and for anyone who's interested in what that sexy building is behind me, that's the infamous Versace mansion in Miami Beach


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 19, 2010)

tekken1096 said:


> Hey look, it's Mr. Chris!
> 
> Oh and for anyone who's interested in what that sexy building is behind me, that's the infamous Versace mansion in Miami Beach




Henchman for the Mafia? 

Looking sharp


----------



## ChorusD (Jul 19, 2010)

tekken1096 said:


> Hey look, it's Mr. Chris!
> 
> Oh and for anyone who's interested in what that sexy building is behind me, that's the infamous Versace mansion in Miami Beach



Hey, I've been there.  I think...that's the place where they shot the guy on his front porch aint it? If so then I been there.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 20, 2010)

Check my profile.  Pic was taken recently at my full time job, O'Reilly Auto Parts.  Sadly EMS is my second job, I can't wait til that changes!


----------



## tekken1096 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep, that's the one ChorusD. I believe he was returning home and was unlocking that gate that's shown in the picture when he was shot in the back of the head at point blank range


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's one of me at the Annual take back the night march.  I am in the reflective coat holding the banner at the beginning.  The lady who is holding up the other side is my town's mayor.  It was chilly and I forgot my gloves.


----------



## spike91 (Oct 24, 2010)

Me and my old man back in high school...





And back in FL for spring break this past year


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 24, 2010)

Might as well play the game lol....

Here is me and Sheriff White (Im in black)





Lt. General Hughes and I





My Class President campagin picture haha


----------



## medicRob (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Voodoo1 (Oct 25, 2010)

welcome to the great white north eh!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm on a mountain, no big deal...and yes, I look like I'm 15


----------



## xsilverfantasyx (Oct 25, 2010)

*:d*

Heres ME!!!!


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, here's me at work...


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's one of me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 12, 2010)

Trip said:


> Ok, here's me at work...



Oh my word! You look just like my next door neighbor from Washington DC! lol


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 12, 2010)

internship in OR


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 12, 2010)

This is me.


----------



## santanna620 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, here i am back in 2002 with my wife (She's a Nurse), and then in 2008. Not very photogenic


----------



## Jackson (Nov 13, 2010)

<------ :unsure: I'm not lazy i swear.


----------



## Trip (Nov 15, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Oh my word! You look just like my next door neighbor from Washington DC! lol



Yeah. I gots one of them faces. Lol


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> This is me.





Y'know, the San Diego weather is quite lovely this time of year...


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 15, 2010)

bosco578 said:


> who is that sitting on you?:d



lmao! :d


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 15, 2010)

Brown at work






*Note:*  May not actually be Brown, Brown does not wear purple gloves ... ever, well once but only because thats all the truck had ... but never again only grey or blue


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 16, 2010)

Brown that is one bright jumpsuit! they only let us wear vests that say ems! LOL


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 16, 2010)

I <3 my purple gloves.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 16, 2010)

Family


----------



## Bubz628 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=375699&l=2eb77fb374&id=100000569871294


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 8, 2012)

any new faces?


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 8, 2012)

Digging it up from the past! Well, I'm new around here. As you can tell, I like to look into direct sunlight.


----------



## Joe (Jan 8, 2012)

new years eve i think... its how i party now days:huh:



*edit...why the eff is it so big?????


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## psyanotic (Jan 8, 2012)

firefite said:


>



I legitimately lol'd. :rofl:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 8, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> any new faces?



Not new... old, but back around after 18 months...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 8, 2012)

Me and a friend hangin out on the boat.  Please pardon the obnoxious glasses. I'll find you a picture from work later.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2012)

This picture is roughly 2-3 years old


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

This is me ..
1999 - During an exercise





2010
In a competition





6 weeks after my shoulder surgery





Today


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 8, 2012)

Taken near the end of Summer 2011.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Wish I had a photo


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jan 8, 2012)

Myself and my sister a number of months ago. I'll find something more recent.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

One of my favorite quotes from a Comedian "Here is a picture of me when I was younger" Really? Isn't every photo of you when you were younger? If you showed me one of you where you are older than I would have to ask where I can get one of those Cameras!


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> This is me ..
> 1999 - During an exercise
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have that exact sling on right now, I am out 5 months


----------



## fast65 (Jan 8, 2012)

This one is somewhat new:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's me.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> This one is somewhat new:



Someone scare you or what?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> fast65 said:
> 
> 
> > This one is somewhat new:
> ...


Surprise butt secks.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> I have that exact sling on right now, I am out 5 months



I didn't realize slings got reused. Especially given the distance between you two.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I didn't realize slings got reused. Especially given the distance between you two.



Gotta make cuts where you can, even if it means sharing slings


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> I have that exact sling on right now, I am out 5 months



I had a Rockwood V - IV (Tossy III)
My ACG was completely demolished. I had an open ACG reconstruction. They have removed parts of my clavicular. Since then I do not feel the complete surface of my arm. I had to wear the sling 12 weeks. After I was allowed to remove them. I have used one year to learn to move my arm , without feeling in it. 
But I can work again anyway, because the strength is back for the most part in my Arm. The only bother is that I need to constantly keep practicing to take control of my arm. 

http://www.emtlife.com/picture.php?albumid=339&pictureid=1844

http://www.emtlife.com/picture.php?albumid=339&pictureid=1880


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Fairly recent. Hopefully these aren't massive, posting them from my phone


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> I had a Rockwood V - IV (Tossy III)
> My ACG was completely demolished. I had an open ACG reconstruction. They have removed parts of my clavicular. Since then I do not feel the complete surface of my arm. I had to wear the sling 12 weeks. After I was allowed to remove them. I have used one year to learn to move my arm , without feeling in it.
> But I can work again anyway, because the strength is back for the most part in my Arm. The only bother is that I need to constantly keep practicing to take control of my arm.
> 
> ...



I did the trifecta on my shoulder, dislocated it, fractured the humeral Head, and Tore/severed cross ways my labrum. The humeral head fracture allowed for marrow to leak into my socket easily seen on an MRI and easy felt in my arm


----------



## fast65 (Jan 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Surprise butt secks.



Psssh, how is that scary


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 8, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Psssh, how is that scary


Maybe it falls under the "or what" part instead of the "scared" part.


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> I did the trifecta on my shoulder, dislocated it, fractured the humeral Head, and Tore/severed cross ways my labrum. The humeral head fracture allowed for marrow to leak into my socket easily seen on an MRI and easy felt in my arm



Yikes .... that sounds not better. I had the problem after my accident that nobody wanted to believe me when I said what I have in the emergency room for an injury at the ACG. In the X-ray image they have not correctly identified the violation. Only after 12 weeks they did a CT scan because I could not move my arm than 40 degrees. We better not talk about pain. I think you have determined exactly how many pain like me because of the tension between ACG, clavicular and sternoclavicular joint. I hope your injury heals quickly and that you can work again like me .


----------



## fast65 (Jan 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Maybe it falls under the "or what" part instead of the "scared" part.



You never fail to entertain


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> Yikes .... that sounds not better. I had the problem after my accident that nobody wanted to believe me when I said what I have in the emergency room for an injury at the ACG. In the X-ray image they have not correctly identified the violation. Only after 12 weeks they did a CT scan because I could not move my arm than 40 degrees. We better not talk about pain. I think you have determined exactly how many pain like me because of the tension between ACG, clavicular and sternoclavicular joint. I hope your injury heals quickly and that you can work again like me .



March 3rd is my first shift back! I am going stir crazy on light duty


----------



## usalsfyre (Jan 9, 2012)

Realized I've never posted on this. Pic of me from about two years ago.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 9, 2012)

My wife and I





me in South Dakota. according to the movie national treasure I am above mt rushmore





Amy and I. we were the 2 canucks in Medic school


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 9, 2012)

fast65 said:


> This one is somewhat new:



Heh, you really do look like you are 12 fast lolol


Recent one of me, yes it is the cliche mirror shot, but its what I got, sue me lol

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...6119815287_726495286_21887927_875575363_n.jpg


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

That"s me - A child and a dream profession 





2006 - My first day with a truck driver's license








ice-skating





Night Shift August 2011


----------



## medicnick83 (Jan 9, 2012)

This is me, taken while stuck in a elevator in December 2011 for 2 hours.
Very stressed but putting on a


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

Fish said:


> March 3rd is my first shift back! I am going stir crazy on light duty



That sounds very good.
I hope it works and you are so quickly Healthy. ^_^


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 9, 2012)

medicnick83 said:


> This is me, taken while stuck in a elevator in December 2011 for 2 hours.
> Very stressed but putting on a



You look like a dreaming man....
From what you have dreamed? ^_^


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is one of me.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nervegas said:


> Heh, you really do look like you are 12 fast lolol



I know


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Fairly recent. Hopefully these aren't massive, posting them from my phone



Not what I pictured at all lol


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

My fiance and I.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is the wife and I in Pisa, Italy 2 years ago. I dont have anything more recent.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Here is the wife and I in Pisa, Italy 2 years ago. I dont have anything more recent.



Italia!


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Here is the wife and I in Pisa, Italy 2 years ago. I dont have anything more recent.



So I have definitely run across you several times at the hospital! For some reason NEBH keeps popping in my head.

@ Anjel, Lol hoping thats not a bad thing


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So I have definitely run across you several times at the hospital! For some reason NEBH keeps popping in my head.
> 
> @ Anjel, Lol hoping thats not a bad thing



Yeah same here after I saw your pic. You've probably seen the wife also if you've seen the supervisor truck at an ER at night. 

Since I've seen you're a cyclist where around here do you ride? We're both getting back on our bikes and I don't know of any decent places to go.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2012)

I want some to rec. me!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> @ Anjel, Lol hoping thats not a bad thing



Lol definitely a good thing.

I had you pictured as a skinny dorky nerd with glasses and a goatee, dont ask why. Lol 

But you are much cuter then that lol


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah same here after I saw your pic. You've probably seen the wife also if you've seen the supervisor truck at an ER at night.
> 
> Since I've seen you're a cyclist where around here do you ride? We're both getting back on our bikes and I don't know of any decent places to go.



Now that you mention it, she does look familiar.

All over the Schertz/NB area. Mostly on the small roads north of 1103 (all the roads that connect to Schwab, Engel, Solms, etc.) They're all real quiet as far as traffic goes. My favorite ride that I do all the time is from NB to Canyon Lake and back via River Rd. It's an awesome ride!! Then a lot of the rds that start in the NB/Gruene area and go north are real nice too (like Hunter).


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 9, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol definitely a good thing.
> 
> I had you pictured as a skinny dorky nerd with glasses and a goatee, dont ask why. Lol
> 
> But you are much cuter then that lol



http://emtlife.com/member.php?u=4503

Heheh had to  

Well thank you, Anjel


----------



## Anjel (Jan 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> http://emtlife.com/member.php?u=4503
> 
> Heheh had to
> 
> Well thank you, Anjel



Lmao you're welcone.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 9, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> That"s me - A child and a dream profession



I had a fisher price toy medical kit it had a steth that kinda worked.  When I was a kid back in the 1970's I wanted to be Johnny Gage.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha... I gave my 5y/o niece one of my old stethoscopes (Doctors Research Group Symphony) for Christmas.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's get back to posting faces please.


----------



## dave0811 (Jan 10, 2012)

Woo hoo 648..........................ugh never mind my pic didnt show up


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a whole bunch in my album... go take a look.

http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=7666


----------



## Sandog (Jan 11, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Let's get back to posting faces please.



I am just too ugly to post a pic, I would scare away all the newcomers. :blink:

But you guys sure do look young, I miss those days of youngness. I know, not a word.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 15, 2012)

Wearing a uniform + haircut = much better looking


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Wearing a uniform + haircut = much better looking



Looks like a young...


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Looks like a young...



Lt. Winters!


----------



## Aprz (Jan 15, 2012)

Who's that? Lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2012)

Charlie Crews (Damian Lewis) from the TV series Life.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Who's that? Lol.



Band of brothers? tell me you have seen it


----------



## hibiti87 (Jan 15, 2012)

dream catcher was not the best choice in movies to star in i must say


----------



## Aprz (Jan 15, 2012)

Haven't seen it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Haven't seen it.



The world literally just stopped turning....... you must rent the mini series, it is part of manhood!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2012)

Although feel free to avoid The Pacific...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Let's get back to posting faces please.



What he said.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 15, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Charlie Crews (Damian Lewis) from the TV series Life.



I miss this show.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's another one of me.


----------



## Ana (Jan 22, 2012)

This is me off duty


----------



## Joe (Jan 22, 2012)

those are like the smallest pictures ever! but welcome to this place


----------



## Ana (Jan 22, 2012)

Thks Joe! I am sorry but I don't know how to post it the original size!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 22, 2012)

Ana here's what I do.  First In opened a photobucket account. Next I uploaded the pictures ton photobucket then from photobucket I copied the image URL of my picture at photobucket and pasted it in my post.  I hope that helps.  As well welcome to EMTLife.


----------



## Ana (Jan 22, 2012)

I will try that soon! Thank u


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 27, 2012)

This is my thinking face


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This is my thinking face :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> What a nice coat of fur you have..


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> What a nice coat of fur you have..



Haha if you only knew. Seriously I look like an orangutang with my shirt off. I can only assume it's mother natures idea of irony.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This is my thinking face



Cute lol


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 27, 2012)

Taken last year


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 27, 2012)

ok..i'll jump in






big pic, sorry. thats a day-off. i look like a mall cop in uniform


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> This is my thinking face



What kinda dog? A Goldendoodle?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 27, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What kinda dog? A Goldendoodle?



 There is no doodle in my dog! lol I give people crap all the time about have doodle dogs. I have no idea what she is, some kind of terrier mix, beyond that I got nothing.


----------



## jlperk88 (Jan 27, 2012)

I only have goofy pics of me...but here ya go...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> There is no doodle in my dog! lol I give people crap all the time about have doodle dogs. I have no idea what she is, some kind of terrier mix, beyond that I got nothing.



Ahh. Like the dog in the Travelers insurance commercial. Terrier mutt.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 30, 2012)

I am in, let me upload the pic


----------



## titmouse (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats me


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 30, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Thats me



Ooo! What do you ride??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> There is no doodle in my dog! lol I give people crap all the time about have doodle dogs. I have no idea what she is, some kind of terrier mix, beyond that I got nothing.



We had a dog that looked like yours when I was growing up. Too bad it bit me like three times....my parents didn't like that too much...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Ooo! What do you ride??



I'm guessing a bicycle? :rofl:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm guessing a bicycle? :rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

NVRob said:


> We had a dog that looked like yours when I was growing up. Too bad it bit me like three times....my parents didn't like that too much...



Pretty much everyone has owned a dog that looks like mine at some point in their life. I's kinda weird. And they all remember the dogs name. Mine is also mean as a snake.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Heres a couple of me in Mexico with my girlfriend and her family. Yes I was a little buzzed.










Ill throw this one in the mix just because its nice.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 31, 2012)

@poeticinjustice its a no name aluminum frame with carbon fork, shimano sti and 105 deralleirs.  What do you ride?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2012)

titmouse said:


> @poeticinjustice its a no name aluminum frame with carbon fork, shimano sti and 105 deralleirs.  What do you ride?



Mine's a Felt Z5, full carbon, 105s also. Wish there were more places to ride a MTB here, pretty much stuck with road (which is still a blast)


----------



## titmouse (Jan 31, 2012)

@poeticinjustice I also do mtb. I have a windsor cliff 4500. MTB is like crack, that stuff is fun but can get you hurt.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 31, 2012)

mikeylikesit said:


> Thanks Kev.



Now there's a face I want lurking over me in the back of an Ambulance!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a current one of me lounging


----------



## cynikalkat (Jan 31, 2012)

Corky said:


> Here is a current one of me lounging



now THAT is a dog!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, that would be Oso our AKC Black German Shepherd.  In the photo he had just turn 1.  He is our home protection and training for SAR though havent decided on a discipline yet


----------



## Tigger (Feb 1, 2012)

Stoked to be skiing:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not stoked to be using a walker after skiing mishap:


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 1, 2012)

Corky said:


> Lol, that would be Oso our AKC Black German Shepherd.  In the photo he had just turn 1.  He is our home protection and training for SAR though havent decided on a discipline yet




cool! 

SAR training?


----------



## cookiexd40 (Mar 22, 2012)

At the gym today


----------



## Rettsani (Mar 22, 2012)

Me in the rescue training. The spine board was a bit uncomfortable. :unsure:


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 22, 2012)

Probably a month or so ago. And I got a little nuts with my Retro Camera app.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Sasha (Mar 23, 2012)

ATrain said:


>



Dude where is your fro


----------



## ATrain (Mar 23, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Dude where is your fro



Under the hat.


----------



## pcp (Mar 23, 2012)

how do i post pictures


----------



## pcp (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## STXmedic (Mar 23, 2012)

Not like that...


----------



## NJN (Mar 23, 2012)

pcp said:


> how do i post pictures



If its online click the picture icon in the middle of the available icons. Its a file on your computer click the little paperclip.


----------



## pcp (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 23, 2012)

Me and my girlie


----------



## SSwain (Dec 11, 2012)

Me...the tall one of the group.






Me and my daughter enjoying a day on Lake Winnebago.



Here I am in my normal pose


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 11, 2012)

couple newer ones of me


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 11, 2012)

Guess I can come out of hiding...






Not sure what we were doing in this one but its semi funny.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 11, 2012)

This is me working. This picture was taken when I was doing some volunteer work in a city about 60 miles from my home town, they were hit by a tornado Bach in March.





This is me when I try to cook.
I know I'm probably a little old to be watching spongebob but it is still one of my favorite cartoons, and will be for a long time...


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

My failed attempt at No-Shave November... 



They caught me at a PR event h34r:


----------



## Christopher (Dec 11, 2012)

Sedating a patient during the 2012 NC Paramedic competition at EM Today:





Radio check before doing a descent thru a manhole on the USS North Carolina during confined space training for an industrial fire brigade.





Apparently I was built to be a tunnel rat.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2012)

Me and McGruff. "What's up dawg?"


----------



## SSwain (Dec 11, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Me and McGruff. "What's up dawg?"



HA!
The sign in the background says "SEX COUNTY"... sounds like a great place to live.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 11, 2012)

So much for family friendly... Good job CL... 

On the other hand, I would LOVE to work there now  Lol


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2012)

First day back in the US after 5 months on a friend's boat on LA harbor.





At a place called Dragonman's last 9/11. 5 dollars per round on the Barrett.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> So much for family friendly... Good job CL...
> 
> On the other hand, I would LOVE to work there now  Lol



I aim to please.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 11, 2012)

My little sister and I.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 11, 2012)

Posted at work, some drunk Zombies stopped during their crawl and wanted a picture. They all got edited out though


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fire explorer gear 2010






EMT students wanted me to "throw up a sign" so they could laugh after NREMT Skills testing this year


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 11, 2012)

I MIGHT post a pic once I get my new uniform in a week or so. 


Maybe.



If you bribe me.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 11, 2012)

Me in front of one of our rigs at the base.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 11, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> View attachment 1350



Good god how drunk did some dude have to get.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess I'll add the typical "Drunk - throwin signs" pic


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 12, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> Me in front of one of our rigs at the base.



HEY! Its you! Welcome back!


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 12, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> HEY! Its you! Welcome back!



Thank you.  My old computer died a few months back i finally got approvedx for fininancing ion a new machine which is what I am using.


----------



## Joe (Dec 12, 2012)

Me and my partner at my last job





Me at the new job





Sorry they are gigantic!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 13, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Good god how drunk did some dude have to get.



when you work in a urgent care clinic/family practice there are days when you just need to let loose lol


----------



## AGill01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Graduation from EMT-B. I'm the short one in the middle.


----------



## AGill01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok lets try this again. Graduation from EMT B. I am the one in the middle.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 13, 2012)

AGill01 said:


> Ok lets try this again. Graduation from EMT B. I am the one in the middle.



You look like a traffic sign arrow lol


----------



## Jeremy89 (Dec 19, 2012)

EMT11KDL said:


> View attachment 1350



How'd your GYN visit go? Did they do a pap?  Haha



As for me, this was after a standby event with our local ambulance agency.  I'm a volunteer with a collegiate service so we used their ambo for the pic:






This was taken last year during a class presentation


----------



## SSwain (Dec 19, 2012)

From yesterday's presentation at my son's school.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 19, 2012)

SSwain said:


> From yesterday's presentation at my son's school.
> View attachment 1359



Where's your cheese head?

Are you turning into a bears fan?


----------



## SSwain (Dec 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Where's your cheese head?
> 
> Are you turning into a bears fan?



Better than a Lion's fan....


----------



## Anjel (Dec 19, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Better than a Lion's fan....



Ohh that stung lol


----------



## fast65 (Dec 20, 2012)

Since I haven't been on here in awhile, I figure I'll give an updated pic  Here's me before our company Christmas party.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 21, 2012)

last day of the ride alongs


----------



## Achilles (Dec 21, 2012)

SSwain said:


> Better than a Lion's fan....


Ouch!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Where's your cheese head?
> 
> Are you turning into a bears fan?



Daaaaaaa Bears! Daaa Bulls and da Bears!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Since I haven't been on here in awhile, I figure I'll give an updated pic  Here's me before our company Christmas party.



You are way too cute.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anjel said:


> You are way too cute.



Thank you, I try


----------



## SSwain (Dec 21, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Thank you, I try



I try too...but I fail.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2012)

Anjel said:


> You are way too cute.



Don't further inflate the ego!


----------



## fast65 (Dec 21, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Don't further inflate the ego!



Please, you were thinking it too


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 29, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Since I haven't been on here in awhile, I figure I'll give an updated pic  Here's me before our company Christmas party.



You are really young or I'm getting old.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> You are really young or I'm getting old.



I'm 22...


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


>



Umm Hello :unsure:
My name is Achilles, What's your name


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 1, 2013)

SSwain said:


> I try too...but I fail.



Yea....this.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> I'm 22...



Me too brah


----------



## Anjel (Jan 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Umm Hello :unsure:
> My name is Achilles, What's your name


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> Me too brah



And yet, you're intelligence transcends mine ten fold


----------



## Jon (Jan 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Umm Hello :unsure:
> My name is Achilles, What's your name



What Achillies meant to say is:

[YOUTUBE]fWNaR-rxAic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 1, 2013)

Anjel said:


>



That is exactly why everyone needs a coworker they do not like.

"My name is..."


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> And yet, you're intelligence transcends mine ten fold



It all comes down to whom has the best grammar.




> That is exactly why everyone needs a coworker they do not like.
> 
> "My name is..."



"How may I help you"


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 1, 2013)

fast65 said:


> And yet, you're intelligence transcends mine ten fold



Nah, I just know how to copy and paste like a champ :rofl:



Achilles said:


> It all comes down to whom has the best grammar.



My gramma aint dat badz


----------



## fast65 (Jan 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> Nah, I just know how to copy and paste like a champ :rofl:



Ha! If you say so


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 1, 2013)

Here are a couple pictures from graduation. First time I have been clean shaven in forever. And of course all the guys had to line up and "Show off the goods" :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 1, 2013)

Chase said:


> Here are a couple pictures from graduation. First time I have been clean shaven in forever. And of course all the guys had to line up and "Show off the goods" :rofl:



Brb getting magnifying glass.


----------



## 325Medic (Jan 2, 2013)

How do you post pictures? I can't seem to do it. I see the image icon... 

325.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2013)

325Medic said:


> How do you post pictures? I can't seem to do it. I see the image icon...
> 
> 325.



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=806


----------



## 325Medic (Jan 2, 2013)

@ Work in "09".

325.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2013)

Didn't work lol


----------



## 325Medic (Jan 2, 2013)

NVRob said:


> Didn't work lol



I know. Damn it! W.T.F. LMAO.:angry:

325.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2013)

325Medic said:


> I know. Damn it! W.T.F. LMAO.:angry:
> 
> 325.



PM me the link to the photo and I'll try


----------



## 325Medic (Jan 2, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> PM me the link to the photo and I'll try



Thanks for the help!

325.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Umm Hello :unsure:
> My name is Achilles, What's your name



Hah I'm Katie


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 2, 2013)

fast65 said:


> I'm 22...





Chase said:


> Me too brah




Thats it I am old.  Heck both your paremtsd are probably my age 45 soon to be 46.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 2, 2013)

*Newer photo*


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 2, 2013)

This was me working on this past Thanksgiving. No pictures were taken of me wearing my red Santa hat when I was working my 48 on Xmas eve/Xmas


----------



## Achilles (Jan 2, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> Hah I'm Katie



Hi Katie, you should visit more often. I hang out in the 100% directionless thread. That's where the cool people hang out. :wub:


----------



## Achilles (Jan 2, 2013)

sirengirl said:


> This was me working on this past Thanksgiving. No pictures were taken of me wearing my red Santa hat when I was working my 48 on Xmas eve/Xmas



A Kara-medic, clever :blush: 
You must be Kara?


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> A Kara-medic, clever :blush:
> You must be Kara?



Indeed, I am. Most people who don't know me outside of the forum here don't get it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Hi Katie, you should visit more often. I hang out in the 100% directionless thread. That's where the cool people hang out. :wub:



Awwww.....somebody has a crush.:rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2013)

mycrofft said:


>



I can see the resemblance to your last avatar in that photo.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Awwww.....somebody has a crush.:rofl:



Pretty sure it's on every female who posts a pic....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2013)

firefite said:


> Pretty sure it's on every female who posts a pic....



It hasn't escaped my attention.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> It hasn't escaped my attention.



Is there a ban for that? If so I need to be careful :huh:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 2, 2013)

fortsmithman said:


> Thats it I am old.  Heck both your paremtsd are probably my age 45 soon to be 46.



Ya pretty much haha my mom is 46. I was born in 1990 :blink:

And eyyyy gurls. I got my coolage dayyygree. Hit me up


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chase said:


> Ya pretty much haha my mom is 46. I was born in 1990 :blink:
> 
> And eyyyy gurls. I got my coolage dayyygree. Hit me up



Eyyyy gurls hit me up.... I'm younger than he is


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2013)

firefite said:


> Is there a ban for that? If so I need to be careful :huh:



The only ban anyone needs to worry about is the one that results from becoming the focus of my complete and undivided attention.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 2, 2013)

firefite said:


> Is there a ban for that? If so I need to be careful :huh:



A ban for being mature and nice? That'd be about as lame as getting an infraction for posting about police brutality!

I need to provide some up close picture... 
This is me snowboarding.





and for the next question, Burton board, burton bindings.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> A ban for being mature and nice? That'd be about as lame as getting an infraction for posting about police brutality!
> 
> I need to provide some up close picture...
> This is me snowboarding.
> ...



Counter Strike?


----------



## Jeremy89 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Ya pretty much haha my mom is 46. I was born in 1990 :blink:  ...



My sister was born in '90; myself in '89.  Me and her both graduate in May... I'm on the 6 year BSN plan


----------



## Achilles (Jan 3, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Counter Strike?



How did you know I play CS?


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeremy89 said:


> My sister was born in '90; myself in '89.  Me and her both graduate in May... I'm on the 6 year BSN plan



Is she cute? Hook a brother up


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Is she cute? Hook a brother up



For the record, the CL team has long joked about setting up EMTHarmony.com -  Except that EMTLife relationships have a tendency to not last. In fact, the only one I can think of that's still going no longer involves EMTLife, for one reason or another.

If there IS a successful EMTlife marriage - Don't forget, Chimpie is required to be the Ring-Bearing-Monkey. It's in the site ToS somewhere. Trust me. I'm a CL. 


Oh, and we should probably move this discussion to the Directionless thread. This thread is getting FAR too off-topic.


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 5, 2013)

Taken New Years before we got slammed


----------



## Household6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Old thread, but since I'm new I'll post my perma-smile...

I found this little kitten I'm holding. My husband wouldn't let me keep her. I desperately want a kitty cat.


----------



## Engineered (Feb 21, 2013)

Me @ my other job


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jon said:


> In fact, the only one I can think of that's still going no longer involves EMTLife, for one reason or another.



Hey, I'm still on here occasionally...& USAFmedic45 sends his regards.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hey, I'm still on here occasionally...& USAFmedic45 sends his regards.



I miss all the trouble that he would get involved in lol


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

firefite said:


> I miss all the trouble that he would get involved in lol



We need to vote somebody back into his spot  Or just let him back already! h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> We need to vote somebody back into his spot  Or just let him back already! h34r:



We have 2-3 members who are already taking his place...


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 21, 2013)

firefite said:


> We have 2-3 members who are already taking his place...



It's just not the same :sad:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 21, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> It's just not the same :sad:



I agree!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I agree!



Are chu back!

We miss you!

Alright, I'll edit that so I'm not speaking for everyone. I miss you!


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> I miss you!



Well I missed you too. We will see how often I get on here. Between work, applying for nursing school, and funerals, this is going to be a busy couple of weeks.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 22, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Hey, I'm still on here occasionally...& USAFmedic45 sends his regards.



Word has it he wants to get back into EMS?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 22, 2013)

fast65 said:


> Word has it he wants to get back into EMS?



Yeah, he's looking at getting his Intermediate back, and transitioning to Paramedic. He just wants to get back to a job where there is a sense of family, especially after the accident last week.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 23, 2013)

Back to the pictures please.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 27, 2015)

A new thread has been created: Let Me See Your Face


----------

